# Dai's turn



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

New journal for the reason being it's my turn to do my first test cycle which for those who follow me know I've been banging on about do this for along time and would like more input and help from others.

My stats are not impressive but hey: 6ft, 32yrs old, low 20's bf and floating around 16-16.7st

History has been ph's for a while now mostly M1T which I have got on well with but have to agree that doing two week cycles just to gain a lbs or two just isn't worth it.

progress pic's were taken last night after a good shoulder session but will do more as these are sh!t

View attachment 137368
View attachment 137369
View attachment 137370
View attachment 137371


So my plan is to run a classic bulk cycle of dbol and test 400 the reason for the pic's are to get feedback on the labs



Start of the cycle will be November sometime so it gives me time get my head around pinning as I have to admit I'm not great with needles but hey and to get supps in.

I'm sure I've missed stuff so ask away


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Forgot to add test is IMD Pharma


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

would help if I add my training routine:

always hit the gym every 2nd-3rd day, been trying to get my legs and arms up to par which has worked a bit by doing Legs, back and arms, chest and arms, legs and shoulders with two or three exercises per muscle group.

To regards sets and reps I try and do 3-4 sets and 8-10 reps, I hardly do drop sets but might add them to see if it makes a difference and I pyramid my weight once in a while.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Last nights session

Had to hit it hard to night really need to get shoulders and legs up to par

Legs shoulders and a bit of arms

Leg press 200kg 8x4, leg curls 55kg 8x3 super set with standing calf raises 100kg 12x3, rear delt fly machine 50kg 10x4, cable side delt raises 10kg 8x3, cable ups right rows 55kg 8x3, incline db curls 20kg 6x4


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Should get some decent gains off that lot dai..


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

mal said:


> Should get some decent gains off that lot dai..


Yeh as @Jay.32 said got to train like never before, test looks good not to dark so hoping its not too thick and no pip


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Not the greatest pic's and I know I'm a ugly cvnt and need a trim again but these just show what v shape I have and what definition I Have in my quads which I must say has come on since training legs twice a week


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Subbed

Dai your top half of your back looks very good considering your bf is in early 20's!!!!

all the best with this mate


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Subbed
> 
> Dai your top half of your back looks very good considering your bf is in early 20's!!!!
> 
> all the best with this mate


Thanks mate to be honest I'm not sure what bf% I am I'm just going on what I have seen in other threads and general bf% comparison pic's, what to you think J?,


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> Thanks mate to be honest I'm not sure what bf% I am I'm just going on what I have seen in other threads and general bf% comparison pic's, what to you think J?,


I would say your around the 20 mark.

top half of back an shoulders look really good... will be very impressive when lean


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> I would say your around the 20 mark.
> 
> top half of back an shoulders look really good... will be very impressive when lean


a not too bad then, yeh as Mal and Yan said will be better when lean but that can wait


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Right about the ugly cvnt bit mate but then you've got a bit of muscle on you to make up for it. So if anyone says anything - you can tw*t them one. 

In on this and can't wait to see how you get on with your first injectible cycle.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

The Cheese said:


> Right about the ugly cvnt bit mate but then you've got a bit of muscle on you to make up for it. So if anyone says anything - you can tw*t them one.
> 
> In on this and can't wait to see how you get on with your first injectible cycle.


thanks for coming in mate


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

good luck on this dai didn't realise youd only done oral :whistling:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

shoulders said:


> good luck on this dai didn't realise youd only done oral :whistling:


haha alright stranger yeh oral for a while now in the @rse :laugh: so where ya moving to mate


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

don't want to get this too off topic might get closed haha

but yeah not sure yet looking at the old café on the a5 by the shell garage by gledrid roundabout


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Just read the news...

theres been 2 murders this week near the shell Garage on the A5.. this area has really gone down hill this year.. :innocent:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

shoulders said:


> don't want to get this too off topic might get closed haha
> 
> but yeah not sure yet looking at the old café on the a5 by the shell garage by gledrid roundabout


:laugh:....I didn't realise it closed I liked that cafe to well I'm still with ya on FB so will train where ever ya are as its that time of the year when I can train late


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Just read the news...
> 
> theres been 2 murders this week near the shell Garage on the A5.. this area has really gone down hill this year.. :innocent:


yeh too many farmers thinking their gangster :laugh:


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

Jay.32 said:


> Just read the news...
> 
> theres been 2 murders this week near the shell Garage on the A5.. this area has really gone down hill this year.. :innocent:


had to get the building somehow :gun_bandana:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

what dosages u planning mate?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> what dosages u planning mate?


dbol will be 30mg 4 weeks and test 2ml 12 weeks but it has test prop with the rest being long esters so the prop won't really do anything so should have 600mg


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> dbol will be 30mg 4 weeks and test 2ml 12 weeks but it has test prop with the rest being long esters so the prop won't really do anything so should have 600mg


Doesn't really work like that mate lol. It's 800mg....period. U should def jab 2 times a week tho mate.... More if u can handle it


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> Doesn't really work like that mate lol. It's 800mg....period. U should def jab 2 times a week tho mate.... More if u can handle it


IN!!

Pmsl, more if you can handle it . I do love you mate :wub:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> Doesn't really work like that mate lol. It's 800mg....period. U should def jab 2 times a week tho mate.... More if u can handle it


ment to add "of long esters" at the end of the 600mg how many days inbetween jabs you recon?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> IN!!
> 
> Pmsl, more if you can handle it . I do love you mate :wub:


cheers mate I need help if Yan's helping me :laugh:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> cheers mate I need help if Yan's helping me :laugh:


Too right you do lol.

So what's the stash and the quantities you have to hand mate?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Too right you do lol.
> 
> So what's the stash and the quantities you have to hand mate?


my stash is 500 10mg British dragon dbol, 3 vials of IMD pharma test400 sh!t load of Nolva, clomid and some adex


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> ment to add "of long esters" at the end of the 600mg how many days inbetween jabs you recon?


i'd do mon/wed/fri jabs.... 1/2ml will be plenty (600mg total) or go just over 1/2ml if u want. personally i'd stick with .5ml eod & up the Dbol


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

I jabbed 2ml of it once per week with no probs


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> i'd do mon/wed/fri jabs.... 1/2ml will be plenty (600mg total) or go just over 1/2ml if u want. personally i'd stick with .5ml eod & up the Dbol


not sure about that mate way to much jabing for my liking but the prop is only 100ml so if I jabbed 2ml every 6-7 day I'm still only getting 200ml when from what I've read prop should be near 500ml to do anything


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> I jabbed 2ml of it once per week with no probs


thank god for that :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> not sure about that mate way to much jabing for my liking but the prop is only 100ml so if I jabbed 2ml every 6-7 day I'm still only getting 200ml when from what I've read *prop should be near 500ml to do anything*


p!sh mate.....test is test, u dont need more prop & less enanthate....100mg ...is 100mg no matter what ester it is.

u CAN of course jab once a week....or once every 10 days....but it would be less effective. the way i suggested makes sure every ester is being put too good use (mainly the prop). agree tho it is a bit dawnting :lol:

once a week will be fine.........pussaaaay


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Yep, 2ml of that would be sweet mate.

40/50mg of dbol each day and that's a nice cycle mate.

:beer:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

R0BLET said:


> Yep, 2ml of that would be sweet mate.
> 
> 40/50mg of dbol each day and that's a nice cycle mate.
> 
> :beer:


Spot on Rob

its plenty for your first cycle


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> p!sh mate.....test is test, u dont need more prop & less enanthate....100mg ...is 100mg no matter what ester it is.
> 
> u CAN of course jab once a week....or once every 10 days....but it would be less effective. the way i suggested makes sure every ester is being put too good use (mainly the prop). agree tho it is a bit dawnting :lol:
> 
> once a week will be fine.........pussaaaay





R0BLET said:


> Yep, 2ml of that would be sweet mate.
> 
> 40/50mg of dbol each day and that's a nice cycle mate.
> 
> :beer:





Jay.32 said:


> Spot on Rob
> 
> its plenty for your first cycle


thanks guys for your help!! but now I am off to get a kfc and go and look at a Subaru Impreza:thumb: have a good weekend guys catch a laters


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

have a gooden mate... hope you choke on that kfc :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> thanks guys for your help!! but now I am off to get a kfc and go and look at a Subaru Impreza:thumb: have a good weekend guys catch a laters


Bàstard!

Enjoy :beer:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> have a gooden mate... hope you choke on that kfc :lol:





R0BLET said:


> Bàstard!
> 
> Enjoy :beer:


Im fooking stuffed epic lol


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Who would of thought a sh!t load of kfc would result in a cracking good session

Chest n arms tonight

Hammer strength incline press 100kg 8x4, incline db flys 30kg 8x4, plate loaded preacher curls 37.5kg 6x2, 35kg 6reps 32.5kg 6reps, wide grip ezbar 40kg 6x5, db tricep extensions 30kg 8x4, chest really pumped but for some reason arms just didn't feel good tonight


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

@Keeks do your guys do a protein and carb powder?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

See what you did to me!!










:lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> @Keeks do your guys do a protein and carb powder?


Yes they do mate, some good post workout blends or "mass gainers" for throughout the day


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> See what you did to me!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Snap.....nice work top by the way


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Yes they do mate, some good post workout blends or "mass gainers" for throughout the day


O good cheers for the heads up mate


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Yes they do mate, some good post workout blends or "mass gainers" for throughout the day


What he said, cheers Rob! 

And kfc, I'm off!

Have a good weekend Dai! :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> O good cheers for the heads up mate


No problem 

Lol the KFC wasn't the best tbh :crying:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hello Dai, I'm a bit late in, apologies....but good luck with this......x


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> No problem
> 
> Lol the KFC wasn't the best tbh :crying:


Yeh its always the gravy that lets me down they just can't get it right


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Flubs said:


> Hello Dai, I'm a bit late in, apologies....but good luck with this......x


Hey flubs its only just started but thanks...time to grow


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Bloody light but you can see a nice thick vain going up my forearm, first time ever


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Wait until you get started on that Test, mate.

You'll have arms like road maps!


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> Bloody light but you can see a nice thick vain going up my forearm, first time ever
> 
> View attachment 137559


Arm looking good!!! but try using you arms to sort them fckin weeds out in the garden :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Jay.32 said:


> Arm looking good!!! but try using you arms to sort them fckin weeds out in the garden :lol:


PMSL


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Arm looking good!!! but try using you arms to sort them fckin weeds out in the garden :lol:





R0BLET said:


> PMSL


don't fooking start with me and about my garden it's p!ssing me off everything grows back with in a week :cursing:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Anyway....weird weekend felt light headed most of the day, very tired and over thinking things which could be anything so stopped EC stack and see what happens

O and cracking good doms in upper chest :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

No gym last night couldn't shift a headache and very tired once again see if i can tonight


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Sounds like you're crashing a bit from the ec stack, and defo put the over thinking down to that. My mind can run away with things, over thinking, mind games, anxiety, paranoia. If you've come off, give it a few days and you should start feeling a bit better.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> Sounds like you're crashing a bit from the ec stack, and defo put the over thinking down to that. My mind can run away with things, over thinking, mind games, anxiety, paranoia. If you've come off, give it a few days and you should start feeling a bit better.


Yeh i have put it down to two things but can only think that the Eph i got is a good quality and everything I have had in the past hasn't been cuz I have ran eph for 4 weeks and had no sides like this


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Feeling a bit better but mrs has come down with the same symptoms so not sure if its a bug or what.

Anyway four bacon butties down me and leg, back n arms tonight


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> Feeling a bit better but mrs has come down with the same symptoms so not sure if its a bug or what.
> 
> Anyway four bacon butties down me and leg, back n arms tonight


Power food!

Enjoy mate


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Gym started ok but soon got very tired

Hammer strength v squats 130kg 8x3, leg curls 50kg 10x3 super set with standing calf raises 100kg 10x3, bw pull ups 5x5 3sets wide grip 2 sets close reverse , hammer strength lat pull downs 110kg 6x4, incline alternate db curls 22.5kg 12x4, flat bar tricep push downs 65kg 8x3, still not 100% but not too bad


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Back and legs together would be hard for anyone dai,good effort.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

mal said:


> Back and legs together would be hard for anyone dai,good effort.


thanks Mal it's got to be done, training them twice a week have made them come on a bit so got to keep at it.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

@shoulders where's the new place? when ya moving?


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

its going to be in oswestry did you see the pics?? its an old decorators show room . looking to be in by next month going to be a lot of late nights from now till then


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

shoulders said:


> its going to be in oswestry did you see the pics?? its an old decorators show room . looking to be in by next month going to be a lot of late nights from now till then


yeh saw the pic's, letting me down tho mate it's like another 5mile for me now


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

look at it as an extra calf workout on the pedals


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

shoulders said:


> look at it as an extra calf workout on the pedals


there will be now pedling mate I'm in Wrexham remember  will still come down mate


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

when you start cycle... you will have plenty of go in you mate..


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> when you start cycle... you will have plenty of go in you mate..


First week of November mate so it give me more time from my last M1T cycle and to get my head round pinning, still need to gets pin's you know of any good websites? also thinking about changing to British Dragon Andropen


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> First week of November mate so it give me more time from my last M1T cycle and to get my head round pinning, still need to gets pin's you know of any good websites? also thinking about changing to British Dragon Andropen


Once you've done the first jab it gets easier mate. I'm like a pin cushion


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Once you've done the first jab it gets easier mate. I'm like a pin cushion


Yeh I'm sure it will but not sure if I could do short esther's and pin EOD mg:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> Yeh I'm sure it will but not sure if I could do short esther's and pin EOD mg:


Haha, just mid cycle on my first short ester and yes it gets a little laborious mate!

But worth it. Delts, Pecs, Quads and Bi's PMSL


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Haha, just mid cycle on my first short ester and yes it gets a little laborious mate!
> 
> But worth it. Delts, Pecs, Quads and Bi's PMSL


good luck with that....fook that!! :laugh:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> good luck with that....fook that!! :laugh:


Only got 10 days left on so all is being wrapped up lol


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Only got 10 days left on so all is being wrapped up lol


so whats ya plan after that


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> First week of November mate so it give me more time from my last M1T cycle and to get my head round pinning, still need to gets pin's you know of any good websites? also thinking about changing to British Dragon Andropen


Mate dont pay for pins... just go to the needle exchange!! they will give you as many as you want free.

Yes ive just started the andropen..


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> so whats ya plan after that


Cruise for 4/6 weeks and back on for a bigger blast.... hopefully 



Jay.32 said:


> Mate dont pay for pins... just go to the needle exchange!! they will give you as many as you want free.
> 
> Yes ive just started the andropen..


 :beer:

Yes Jay! rinse the exchange, its what we pay taxes for lol. I love the place


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Mate dont pay for pins... just go to the needle exchange!! they will give you as many as you want free.
> 
> Yes ive just started the andropen..


na not going down the exchange route for 1. I haven't a clue where it is or what to do 2. I can't be seen going anywhere near one.

3.*My mrs doesn't know!!!*


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> na not going down the exchange route for 1. I haven't a clue where it is or what to do 2. I can't be seen going anywhere near one.
> 
> 3.*My mrs doesn't know!!!*


PMSL

Mine is a good 15 miles away, nobody knows me around there


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> PMSL
> 
> Mine is a good 15 miles away, nobody knows me around there


well wrexham is now a nasty place full of drug users so there are few in my town


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> well wrexham is now a nasty place full of drug users so there are few in my town


Only been there once, to watch footie.... never to return


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Only been there once, to watch footie.... never to return


wish I could of done the same but thr mrs is from here, are you near to wrexham then?


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

I go to my needle exchange.. glare at the heroin users and tell them to get out of my way before I crush them!!

Then the lady behind the desk kindly gives me needles for steroid use!!! not heroin...

Job done


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> I go to my needle exchange.. glare at the heroin users and tell them to get out of my way before I crush them!!
> 
> Then the lady behind the desk kindly gives me needles for steroid use!!! not heroin...
> 
> Job done


:laugh:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> wish I could of done the same but thr mrs is from here, are you near to wrexham then?


Am I fcuk! Wash your mouth out mate 

I live in Nottinghamshire for my sins :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Am I fcuk! Wash your mouth out mate
> 
> I live in Nottinghamshire for my sins :lol:


:laugh:.....pritty much the same as Wrexham then


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> :laugh:.....pritty much the same as Wrexham then


Yes

:lol:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

legs n shoulders tonight or tomorrow see how I feel as only had one day to rest legs, on a good note the mrs got nachos in :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Fook it legs n shoulders in 30mins


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

smash them legs


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Cracking session

Leg press 210kg 8x3, standing calf raises 100kg 10x4, rear delt machine 50kg 10x4, standing side delt raises 8x4 rists didn't feel good , ezbar upright rows 50kg 8x3, plate loaded shrug machine 160kg 8x4, cable side delt raises 10kg 6x4, it was that cold i didn't even sweet or it was just too easy


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Good sesh there Dai....

I can sense the hunger in you!!! think you will have good results from this cycle coming up... :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Good sesh there Dai....
> 
> I can sense the hunger in you!!! think you will have good results from this cycle coming up... :thumb:


Do you know what mate im going to fooking kill it!!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Good food intake today moasive sausage n bacon bap kfc again and half a chicken n chips


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Good sesh there Dai....
> 
> I can sense the hunger in you!!! think you will have good results from this cycle coming up... :thumb:





Dai Jones said:


> Good food intake today moasive sausage n bacon bap kfc again and half a chicken n chips


I see the hunger too lol,,fill your boots bro. :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> Good food intake today moasive sausage n bacon bap kfc again and half a chicken n chips












:lol:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> :lol:


 :lol:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> :lol:


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Dai Jones said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

To regards my weird episode everything has been good at the mo


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Took it too far mate


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

More chicken down me today just easing myself back in to eating more


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Took me fckin ages lol


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Get your diet up dai?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Get your diet up dai?


Kfc 12 piece boneless box


----------



## stevieboy100 (Oct 30, 2012)

looking forward to seeing your results on the test + dbol dai

Ive just finished 3 weeks with 15 mg M1t as a kicker to a 15 weeker test cycle feel like ****e off the m1t but fvck me it puts some size on

just looking forward to the test kicking in now jabbing once a week

subbed anyway mate good luck


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

stevieboy100 said:


> looking forward to seeing your results on the test + dbol dai
> 
> Ive just finished 3 weeks with 15 mg M1t as a kicker to a 15 weeker test cycle feel like ****e off the m1t but fvck me it puts some size on
> 
> ...


Cheers mate, funny how m1t effects people i got on with it quite well


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> Cheers mate, funny how m1t effects people i got on with it quite well


Is this m1t the PH or m1t/m1t+ the hardcore stuff?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Is this m1t the PH or m1t/m1t+ the hardcore stuff?


yeh it's the pH


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

I have a bit of a dilemma guys, yesterday the mrs point blank asked me if I was on steriods and was kinda upset and angry now for obv reasons I said no but I am now more worried to why she asked me, so she has either gone throught my stuff or she has noticed I have added a few guys on FB for reasons I can't put on here.

No I don't know what the fcuk to do as the cycle i have planned is obv a bulk so will be a bit obv :wacko:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

shes seen something mate,should blow over.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

mal said:


> shes seen something mate,should blow over.


if she has had a good route she would of seen everything if not maybe just the top of a tub of Nolva, I know it stupid me keep thing away from her but she has a brother with drug problems and she see's this as the same


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> I have a bit of a dilemma guys, yesterday the mrs point blank asked me if I was on steriods and was kinda upset and angry now for obv reasons I said no but I am now more worried to why she asked me, so she has either gone throught my stuff or she has noticed I have added a few guys on FB for reasons I can't put on here.
> 
> No I don't know what the fcuk to do as the cycle i have planned is obv a bulk so will be a bit obv :wacko:


This is a tricky one for us to answer mate... as you know her better than us... and know how she will react.

If you have a locker at work!! keep your stuff there.

If you are going to just let it blow over and say nothing to her!!! Your best bet when november comes is to let her see how much your eating!!!!

Obviously when you start this bulk you will and should be eating as good as double what your eating now!! so when she see's that you have put on weight, she will put it down to all the food your ramming down your neck... and make sure you say your eating loads at work..


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Dai Jones said:


> if she has had a good route she would of seen everything if not maybe just the top of a tub of Nolva, I know it stupid me keep thing away from her but she has a brother with drug problems and she see's this as the same


my misses found all my insulin pens in the fridge dude,fark..i had the riot act mate.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Stick the Nolva in one of your old pro-hormone tubs.

For the injectibles, you're just going to have to be careful and stash everything in a safe place.

I wouldn't worry too much unless you get caught red-handed. My missus is always accusing me. 99% of the time, it's tongue in cheek. But even when she means it, if I haven't given her any proof, I can always wriggle out of it.

Keep the tub of Nolva in plain sight. As long as she keeps thinking it's a pro-hormone (I'm assuming she's OK with them), any growth you get can be blamed on that.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

mal said:


> my misses found all my insulin pens in the fridge dude,fark..i had the riot act mate.


what do you expect if you put it in the fridge next to the milk Mal ffs :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Aww man!

That sucks mate, I keep my stuff with me all the time, literally my gym bag stays with me all the time or in the car.

Like Cheese said, use different tubs for orals. I do, dbol in a vitamin C bottle


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> This is a tricky one for us to answer mate... as you know her better than us... and know how she will react.
> 
> If you have a locker at work!! keep your stuff there.
> 
> ...


yeh diet will be spot on for this so was kinda hoping she would notice this


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

mal said:


> my misses found all my insulin pens in the fridge dude,fark..i had the riot act mate.


:laugh:...I know I shouldn't laugh but


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> what do you expect if you put it in the fridge next to the milk Mal ffs :lol:


 :lol: :lol: affer years of marriage mate, you get lazy..suppose I need to be a bit more carefull..

there in a box now up by the eggs,out of sight out of mind.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

mal said:


> :lol: :lol: affer years of marriage mate, you get lazy..suppose I need to be a bit more carefull..
> 
> there in a box now up by the eggs,out of sight out of mind.


:laugh: :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

The Cheese said:


> Stick the Nolva in one of your old pro-hormone tubs.
> 
> For the injectibles, you're just going to have to be careful and stash everything in a safe place.
> 
> ...


yeh going to to try and store all the stuff in work, get my pins in a day or two so will have to try and find a locker or something


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> yeh diet will be spot on for this so was kinda hoping she would notice this


Dont hope!!! make sure she notices!!! eat like a pig!! so she has to notice when she tells you to shut up.. :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Aww man!
> 
> That sucks mate, I keep my stuff with me all the time, literally my gym bag stays with me all the time or in the car.
> 
> Like Cheese said, use different tubs for orals. I do, dbol in a vitamin C bottle


well thats what I have done it's all in my rucksack all in diffrent compartments, yeh I've got a vit c tub aswell not sure it will fit the full 500 dbol's tho


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Dont hope!!! make sure she notices!!! eat like a pig!! so she has to notice when she tells you to shut up.. :lol:


:laugh:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> well thats what I have done it's all in my rucksack all in diffrent compartments, yeh I've got a vit c tub aswell not sure it will fit the full 500 dbol's tho


Get a bigger tub and write CREATINE in a black marker on it


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

thanks guys!!!!

you have helped me think about this and I kinda know she couldn't of gone throught my ruchsack as I'm sure she would of found my test so I'm putting this down to the gym I train at as she always has has a go about this and the guys I added on FB they have a bit of a rep so God luv her :wub: she does worry about me :laugh:,


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Get a bigger tub and write CREATINE in a black marker on it


 :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Well pins turned up today and just jabbed my self just as a practice run sad i know but had to get over my nerves and all ok stinged a pit but think it was the alcohol not dry


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> Well pins turned up today and just jabbed my self just as a practice run sad i know but had to get over my nerves and all ok stinged a pit but think it was the alcohol not dry


Good lad! Next time drop some oil in too :beer:

Where did you pin?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Good lad! Next time drop some oil in too :beer:
> 
> Where did you pin?


Quad mate


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Chest n arms tonight

Hammer strength incline press 100kg 8x3, fly machine 85kg 6x4with high grip , wide grip bb curls 40kg 8x3, hammer curls across body 25kg 12x5, flat bar tricep push downs 70kg 10x3, first injury for a long time pulled something in my neck


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

A tip for when Jabbing mate..

Before you jab.. massarge the area for 2 mins before jabbing! this stops PIP.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> A tip for when Jabbing mate..
> 
> Before you jab.. massarge the area for 2 mins before jabbing! this stops PIP.


I think I got PIP now  ....did you ever have to warm up the vial when you used the IMD t400


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> I think I got PIP now  ....did you ever have to warm up the vial when you used the IMD t400


No mate, but we are all different.. I always used to get PIP what ever I jabbed.. Until a mate told me to massage the area your jabbing before I jab. Now I never get any PIP.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> No mate, but we are all different.. I always used to get PIP what ever I jabbed.. Until a mate told me to massage the area your jabbing before I jab. Now I never get any PIP.


will try and remember that, everthing went out my head last night and that was just a practise


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> will try and remember that, everthing went out my head last night and that was just a practise


It takes 3 weeks to get in your system! you just aswel start now... dont wait until november..

How much are you going to run?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> It takes 3 weeks to get in your system! you just aswel start now... dont wait until november..
> 
> How much are you going to run?


can't start now need a bit more money behind me for supps and food so looking at middle of November now and will be 2ml every Monday like ya said


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> can't start now need a bit more money behind me for supps and food so looking at middle of November now and will be 2ml every Monday like ya said


Oh yeah... its all the recreational drugs in my younger days... fcked my memory right up... :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Oh yeah... its all the recreational drugs in my younger days... fcked my memory right up... :lol:


or just ya age


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> or just ya age


 :cursing: :gun_bandana:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> :cursing: :gun_bandana:


:laugh:


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> did you ever have to warm up the vial when you used the IMD t400


I warm everything. It thins the oil and makes it easier to push through.

You can stick the vial in a bit of hot water, put it on the radiator or give it a quick blast with a hair dryer. Give it a quick shake once you've done it so that the heat is evenly dispersed throughout the oil.

Massage the leg before and after the pin. Also - leave the pin in for a minute once you've injected. This gives the oil a bit of time to disperse so that it doesn't all come seeping out when you pull the pin out. You can also stretch the skin as you pin so that when you pull the pin out, the skin goes back over the injection hole sealing it off. Personally, I don't often do that last bit because I'm too much of a pussy and worry about the pin bending and breaking in my leg. :blush:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai, if you do intend heating!! IMO its best to draw your dose in to barrel and stick barrel on radiator..

Heating the whole vile shortens the used by life on your gear.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

The Cheese said:


> I warm everything. It thins the oil and makes it easier to push through.
> 
> You can stick the vial in a bit of hot water, put it on the radiator or give it a quick blast with a hair dryer. Give it a quick shake once you've done it so that the heat is evenly dispersed throughout the oil.
> 
> Massage the leg before and after the pin. Also - leave the pin in for a minute once you've injected. This gives the oil a bit of time to disperse so that it doesn't all come seeping out when you pull the pin out. You can also stretch the skin as you pin so that when you pull the pin out, the skin goes back over the injection hole sealing it off. Personally, I don't often do that last bit because I'm too much of a pussy and worry about the pin bending and breaking in my leg. :blush:





Jay.32 said:


> Dai, if you do intend heating!! IMO its best to draw your dose in to barrel and stick barrel on radiator..
> 
> Heating the whole vile shortens the used by life on your gear.


I was just interested in this cuz from reading around some blends are thick and cause PIP


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

legs and back and a bit of arms tonight, going to hammer back parts so should only have to do triceps as bi's should get worked


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

no gym last night the mrs saw to that, she kindly reminded me that I am away this weekend which I forgot about so spent a bit of me and her time watching a film


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

where you off on the weekend mate?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> where you off on the weekend mate?


Off to Llandudno mate it's my Mum's birthday weekend at she is at one of my Dad's RAF reunion due's so I'm going to gate crash


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> Off to Llandudno mate it's my Mum's birthday weekend at she is at one of my Dad's RAF reunion due's so I'm going to gate crash


I seen something on tv the other night about Llandudno.. looks really nice, I wanna visit there next year in the summer.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> I seen something on tv the other night about Llandudno.. looks really nice, I wanna visit there next year in the summer.


I'm originally from there moved when I was 10 so always like going there and it not really far from wrexham, my next trip is Cardiff :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Yeah the seafront looks great... is there any surf there?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Yeah the seafront looks great... is there any surf there?


No mate, I think it's West Wales that gets the waves


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> No mate, I think it's West Wales that gets the waves


Yeah west wales is definatly, i got there allthe time for surf..


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Yeah west wales is definatly, i got there allthe time for surf..


yeh I remember you saying


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> Well pins turned up today and *just jabbed my self just as a practice run *sad i know but had to get over my nerves and all ok stinged a pit but think it was the alcohol not dry


 :lol:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

JANIKvonD said:


> :lol:


he's like a siv now Jan, when he drinks tea, it poors out of his arm


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> :lol:


I had to mate or I wouldn't of gone through with my cycle


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

fuk sake...was hoping to dish out some reps! pinning with no gear deserves negs tbh 

excited mate?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> he's like a siv now Jan, when he drinks tea, it poors out of his arm


funny enough I was thinking how the hell am I going to do this 1. am I going to go slow or 2. gab the fcuk out myslf like when I was training in the forces for a gas attack :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Jay.32 said:


> he's like a siv now Jan, when he drinks tea, it poors out of his arm


i've heard of ppl starting cycles early because they cant wait to start......bu pinning with no gear :lol:



Dai Jones said:


> I had to mate or I wouldn't of gone through with my cycle


course u would have!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> fuk sake...was hoping to dish out some reps! pinning with no gear deserves negs tbh
> 
> excited mate?


:laugh:...yeh excited mate time to get some decent gains


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> funny enough I was thinking how the hell am I going to do this 1. am I going to go slow or 2. gab the fcuk out myslf like when I was training in the forces for a gas attack :lol:


i go slow into quads mate.....too much to hit there. delts & glutes get done rapid


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> i've heard of ppl starting cycles early because they cant wait to start......bu pinning with no gear :lol


don't fooking start some of us are not good with needles...well not so much now


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> funny enough I was thinking how the hell am I going to do this 1. am I going to go slow or 2. gab the fcuk out myslf like when I was training in the forces for a gas attack :lol:


 :lol: hope u get what u expect from it mate...plenty hard work & plenty FOOD! will be good to watch. i know im gonna blow up like a balloon pmsl...bodys screaming for some growth


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> i go slow into quads mate.....too much to hit there. delts & glutes get done rapid


yeh it will be quads fro now just to get used to it and then delts, read a few threads that say where you pin that muscle grows better so might land up jabbing lats, traps and chest


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> :lol: hope u get what u expect from it mate...plenty hard work & plenty FOOD! will be good to watch. i know im gonna blow up like a balloon pmsl...bodys screaming for some growth


yeh will be getting the food down me that's why I haven't started yet still trying to get more money in so supps and food won't be a problem


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> yeh it will be quads fro now just to get used to it and then delts, read a few threads that say where you pin that muscle grows better so might land up jabbing lats, traps and chest


80% of my jabs go in my right quad....& id say my left quads are bigger :lol: wouldnt read too much into site enhancments mate...lot of p!sh imo



Dai Jones said:


> yeh will be getting the food down me that's why I haven't started yet still trying to get more money in so supps and food won't be a problem


i dont use supps anymore....can eat more than is required. MIGHT get a couple kg of whey in for PWO....but that'll be it.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> i dont use supps anymore....can eat more than is required. MIGHT get a couple kg of whey in for PWO....but that'll be it.


thats one problem I have I'm not a morning person so cba most of the time so have a shake and now I can't eat at my desk so shakes again till lunch and when I get home


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> thats one problem I have I'm not a morning person so cba most of the time so have a shake and now I can't eat at my desk so shakes again till lunch and when I get home


im lucky at my work tbh....cook all my food fresh in the kitchen here & eat when the fuk i want


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> im lucky at my work tbh....cook all my food fresh in the kitchen here & eat when the fuk i want


I know you are ya luck Scot git  I have applied for a new job here where I work as I am a contracter so if I get it it might be a bit more relaxed and could get more food down me


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Sh!t session no energy / strength

Squats 100kg 6x4, hammer strength v squats 100kg 8x3, leg curls 50kg 8x3, standing calf raises 100kg 10x3 slow reps , body weight wide grip pull ups 5x4, wide grip lat pull downs 80kg 8x3, reverse grip lat pull downs 80kg 6x4


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> Sh!t session no energy / strength


Happens to all of us now and again, mate.

I'm due one myself by now.

Still - rather have a crap one now and get it out the way than have one when you're on cycle.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

The Cheese said:


> Happens to all of us now and again, mate.
> 
> I'm due one myself by now.
> 
> Still - rather have a crap one now and get it out the way than have one when you're on cycle.


it was just down to food to be honest and a bit of stress with a few things on my mind


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Whats happening?

You started this cycle yet..... or just empty barrels still? :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Whats happening?
> 
> You started this cycle yet..... or just empty barrels still? :lol:


don't you fookin start again  had to put it back to mid November to make sure I had enough money for supps and food


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> don't you fookin start again  had to put it back to mid November to make sure I had enough money for supps and food


Everyone knows gear replaces food mate, so you don't need extra food :whistling:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Everyone knows gear replaces food mate, so you don't need extra food :whistling:


I so wish that was the case, it's kinda my fault got into a business venture a bit too close to my cycle so money has gone into that but will be ok in a few weeks


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> I so wish that was the case, it's kinda my fault got into a business venture a bit too close to my cycle so money has gone into that but will be ok in a few weeks


An investment.... in big black dildo's?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> An investment.... in big black dildo's?


dildo's yes black no


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

According to my doms in my legs I did not have a sh!t session


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Ok session didn't feel great

Giving legs a miss left knee give in me jib, rear delt fly machine 60kg 8x3, cable side delt raises 10kg 8x3, cable upright rows 60kg 8x3, db shrugs 42kg 8x3, seated alternate db curls 25kg 12x4, flat bar tricep push downs 70kg 8x3.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Dai Jones said:


> dildo's yes black no


Leopard print and pink dildo's?! Cool! :thumbup1:

Hope trainings going well.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> Leopard print and pink dildo's?! Cool! :thumbup1: .


so it's date then yeh


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> :
> 
> Hope trainings going well.


not really strength is down but thats down to diet, shouldn't rely on gear but can't wait to start my cycle


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

better session last night thank god

Leg press 230kg 8x3, leg curls 50kg 8x3, standing calf raises 90kg, 110kg, 120kg 12x3, incline bench press 80kg 6x5, incline hammer strength press 80kg 6x4, ezbar preacher curls wide grip 40kg 6x5, flat bar close grip tricep pushdowns 65kg 10x3 really felt these so will keep to close grip, general weights are a bit lower but I know its down to diet which I keep banging on about but it will get better soon


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> better session last night thank god
> 
> Leg press 230kg 8x3, leg curls 50kg 8x3, standing calf raises 90kg, 110kg, 120kg 12x3, incline bench press 80kg 6x5, incline hammer strength press 80kg 6x4, ezbar preacher curls wide grip 40kg 6x5, flat bar close grip tricep pushdowns 65kg 10x3 really felt these so will keep to close grip, general weights are a bit lower but I know its down to diet which I keep banging on about but it will get better soon


Sort that diet out :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Sort that diet out :lol:


I know mate I will it's just I cba I don't know whats wrong with me


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> I know mate I will it's just I cba I don't know whats wrong with me


Best thing I would do, is take a week off a 'diet' and training.

You'll come back keen as mustard!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Best thing I would do, is take a week off a 'diet' and training.
> 
> You'll come back keen as mustard!


I've had more than a week off with Diet but yeh maybe a week off from training soon,


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> I've had more than a week off with Diet but yeh maybe a week off from training soon,


Do it!

Had a week off start of september, well holiday, but came back raring to go!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

yeh might do that start of November then will be ready for the cycle


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Dai Jones said:


> I've had more than a week off with Diet but yeh *maybe a week off from training *soon,


lazy cvnt:whistling:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

mal said:


> lazy cvnt:whistling:


:laugh:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> yeh might do that start of November then will be ready for the cycle


Do it! Literally same as what I did, came back, gym Monday and gear same day :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Do it! Literally same as what I did, came back, gym Monday and gear same day :lol:


sorted :thumb:


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

mal said:


> lazy cvnt:whistling:


This! ^^^^^



R0BLET said:


> Do it! Literally same as what I did, came back, gym Monday and gear same day :lol:


And don't listen to this....this is him having a week off from Zumba!

Only kidding, if you feel like you need a break, have break but get back into it straight away, otherwise its even harder to get going again.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> This! ^^^^^
> 
> And don't listen to this....this is him having a week off from Zumba!
> 
> Only kidding, if you feel like you need a break, have break but get back into it straight away, otherwise its even harder to get going again.


I need a break and need to gat back in to eating proberly....simples


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Keeks said:


> And don't listen to this....this is him having a week off from Zumba!


Well I never, I brought you a blue sweat band set today to match your vest :crying:


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Well I never, I brought you a blue sweat band set today to match your vest :crying:


I love you really, but did you also buy yourself a blue vest? :angry:


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Dai Jones said:


> I need a break and need to gat back in to eating proberly....simples


 :thumb: Food!!!!


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

got a tub of clen given to me today ,never used it...is it worth using?


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

mal said:


> got a tub of clen given to me today ,never used it...is it worth using?


I'm a fan of clen, and now its getting colder, makes you warm as well as shake, rattle and roll! :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Keeks said:


> I love you really, but did you also buy yourself a blue vest? :angry:


Love you too :wub:

LOL, I found it this morning!


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Just bought 50squids worth of supps on amazon,some good prices on there

If you look around..and free delivery!


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Keeks said:


> I'm a fan of clen, and now its getting colder, makes you warm as well as shake, rattle and roll! :thumbup1:


Do you take it at 2 on 2 off...weeks


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Good session only cuz ive eat loads of sh!t

Going to do legs every other session now

Wide grip lat pull downs 90kg 6x4, seated cable row vbar 80kg 8x3, rear delt flys 55kg 6x4, hammer strength lat pull downs 100kg 8x3, hammer curls across body25kg 16x3, wide grip bb curls 40kg 8x3, pumped !!


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

mal said:


> Do you take it at 2 on 2 off...weeks


I stay on constantly, usually at 120mcg ed, but this is what my coach recommends, most do 2 weeks on/off, I prefer constant.



Dai Jones said:


> Good session only cuz ive eat loads of sh!t
> 
> Going to do legs every other session now
> 
> Wide grip lat pull downs 90kg 6x4, seated cable row vbar 80kg 8x3, rear delt flys 55kg 6x4, hammer strength lat pull downs 100kg 8x3, hammer curls across body25kg 16x3, wide grip bb curls 40kg 8x3, pumped !!


What do you do now for legs?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

@Keeks i do leg press and curls one session and the other hammer strength v squats and curls


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

@Keeks i do leg press and curls one session and the other hammer strength v squats and curls


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

@Keeks i do leg press and curls one session and the other hammer strength v squats and curls


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Add more in maybe? Walking lunges are an ace exercise imo.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> Add more in maybe? Walking lunges are an ace exercise imo.


Don't have room to do lunges, ive decided to do every other cuz im only getting a few days rest before next leg session and its starting to effect my knee


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Doms in traps and lats :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

I take a week holiday and all ive done is 4 days solid of painting an DIY im foooked


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Feel like sh!t but still hitting the gym

Leg n shoulders

Hammer strength v squats 140kg 8x3, leg curls 50kg 6x4 super set with standing calf raises 120kg 10x4, rear delt fly machine 55kg 8x4, plate loaded shrug machine 140kg 8x4, cable upright rows 55kg 10x3, cable side delt raises 10kg 6x4 which were done in bad form sadly


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Poor session seem to be going backwards with chest

Legs chest n arms

Leg press 240kg 6x4, leg curls 50kg 8x3, super set with standing calf raises 80kg 10x4, completly failed on incline chest press shocking , fly machine with higher grip 85kg 8x4, plate loaded preacher curls 32.5kg 6x3 failed , bw dips 6x4

Sh!t!!!!


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Chin up, mate.

You've been doing this long enough to know that one crappy session means nothing.

Set yourself up so that the next one will be a lot better.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

The Cheese said:


> Chin up, mate.
> 
> You've been doing this long enough to know that one crappy session means nothing.
> 
> Set yourself up so that the next one will be a lot better.


So very true my friend


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

At last was able to order my protein today and will be getting my 5kg of chicken Saturday :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Just checked weight this morning with nothing in me apart from a coffee and I'm at around 15.7st with no form of abs now obv! but strength still there just! as i have been struggling with trying to keep at my max weights after my last M1T cycle.

So if I can get all my food in and bits and bobs by the end of the week I shall be starting my cycle Monday obv if not it will be next Monday and will not be using dbol as a kick start as I now want to just do a normal test cycle


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Better session tonight

Back n arms

Hammer strength lat pull downs 110kg 6x4, seated cable row 85kg 6x4, wide grip lat pull downs 90kg 5x5, rear delt fly machine 60kg 6x4, incline db curls 22.5kg 6x4, hammer curls across body 25kg 16x3, flat bar tricep push downs 70kg 8x3, hanging bw dips 8x3


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Good work Dai


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Good work Dai


thanks mate protein in now and got to get a few packs of chicken at the weekend and I'm good to go Monday :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Who would thought lidl is cheaper than the local meat man on chicken so will be checking the local wholesalers next time


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Another thing you can do is check your local supermarket about 30 minutes before they close on a Sunday.

They try to clear everything off the meat shelves for the new week so normally mark everything down and you can pick up some really good bargains.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Starting cycle tomorrow food been better over the weekend but will be pitty much spot on for tomorrow.

Not sure to run adex through cycle or when start seeing gyno signs or even bloat


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> Not sure to run adex through cycle or when start seeing gyno signs or even bloat


It won't hurt to run it and better safe than sorry. I'd go with a low dose to begin with. You could even go with it a week or two into your cycle as it will take time for the estrogen to build up (does for me anyway).


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

The [URL=Cheese:4628223]Cheese:4628223[/URL] said:


> It won't hurt to run it and better safe than sorry. I'd go with a low dose to begin with. You could even go with it a week or two into your cycle as it will take time for the estrogen to build up (does for me anyway).


Good point


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

First proper meal in a long time and prepared


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

first jab done :thumb: but got a dead leg feeling and it's legs n shoulders tonight


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> first jab done :thumb: but got a dead leg feeling and it's legs n shoulders tonight


Welcome to the dark side, mate.

Hope you enjoy it as much as I do!!

Don't worry about the dead leg. A natural reaction to pinning into virgin muscle. Just work through it. Might be an idea to pin on Tuesdays though. If you're only working legs once, that'll give them a whole week to recover.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

The Cheese said:


> Welcome to the dark side, mate.
> 
> Hope you enjoy it as much as I do!!
> 
> Don't worry about the dead leg. A natural reaction to pinning into virgin muscle. Just work through it. Might be an idea to pin on Tuesdays though. If you're only working legs once, that'll give them a whole week to recover.


yeh will try and work throught it still going to stick to legs twice a week tho have to use this cycle to try and get lagging part up to par


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

well done mate!!! now lets get some growing done!!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> well done mate!!! now lets get some growing done!!


thanks dude, yeh sure is :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Anyone interested in a Sony Experia Z1 £350 ono


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Really good session tonight amazing what a good amount of food can do but struggled with side delts tho which was strange

Cable upright rows 45,50,55,60kg 8reps , side delt cable raises 10kg 8x3 bad form , rear delt fly machine 50,55, 60,65kg 8reps , hammer strength v squats 120,130,140,150kg!! PB 6reps , leg curls 45kg 10reps , 50kg 8reps , 55kg 6x2, standing calf raises 120kg 8x3

Dead leg feeling has eased off now


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> Really good session tonight amazing what a good amount of food can do but struggled with side delts tho which was strange


Nice session. 

If you're like me, you might get a bit of the placebo effect too. Start of a cycle, I always feel good and the workouts are great - even though the PEDs haven't had time to kick in.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Good luck on the dark side mate,however I would have preferred to see nolvadex used as it will outbind at oestrogen receptors adex can lower your levels too far and that is dangerous,it stops the production.It all depends on how you react in the end,i can get away with Proviron and do.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

The Cheese said:


> Nice session.
> 
> If you're like me, you might get a bit of the placebo effect too. Start of a cycle, I always feel good and the workouts are great - even though the PEDs haven't had time to kick in.


yeh kinda thought I would get a placebo effect but got to dig deep now and hit it hard


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Good luck on the dark side mate,however I would have preferred to see nolvadex used as it will outbind at oestrogen receptors adex can lower your levels too far and that is dangerous,it stops the production.It all depends on how you react in the end,i can get away with Proviron and do.


hey lbs how are ya everything ok? funny enough I'm running the rest of my proviron and then was going to run adex or Nolva so will stick to Nolva thanks!! :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Kfc gravy :thumb:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> hey lbs how are ya everything ok? funny enough I'm running the rest of my proviron and then was going to run adex or Nolva so will stick to Nolva thanks!! :thumb:


No worries mate,safe is good a?

I am all good mate,though a little overtrained very tired out so backing off a bit until weekend when I am meeting some friends off here..Queenie , Bad Alan and Bb41989 for a workout and steak:thumb:

Looking good in here ,,,,subbed mate


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

biglbs said:


> No worries mate,safe is good a?
> 
> I am all good mate,though a little overtrained very tired out so backing off a bit until weekend when I am meeting some friends off here..Queenie , Bad Alan and Bb41989 for a workout and steak:thumb:
> 
> Looking good in here ,,,,subbed mate


sounds good that mate putting face to names and all that is good say hello to queenie for me  , I find I'm having to take a week off ever so often now just to be able to get back into it


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

I should of done this yesterday but to recap first jab was yesterday 2ml of IMD T400 will run for 12 weeks then will see if I cruise or do PCT and I have dropped the dbol as I felt I need to see how I reacted to test first


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

could I run dbol near the end of the cycle?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> could I run dbol near the end of the cycle?


I would avoid orals mate,unless you want to compete or have good cause,you can get some good blends to experiment with,the last orals I took were 15 years ago or more,just too toxic for older trainers imo,oh I do run proviron as you know,but that is different


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

I'm gonna have to disagree with that!! Nothing wrong with orals at all if taken with the same care which you take anything else.

I won't do an injectable cycle without a kickstart or something to tail it off with. Taken at the beginning, they get things going. And taken at the end, they liven things up!!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

biglbs said:


> I would avoid orals mate,unless you want to compete or have good cause,you can get some good blends to experiment with,the last orals I took were 15 years ago or more,just too toxic for older trainers imo,oh I do run proviron as you know,but that is different


i do want to compete I was planning to get on stage this September and I think was getting into good shape but all hell broke loss with life, money and injury which then effected diet so as you can see the plan is to start Test and gain as much as I can for next year.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

The Cheese said:


> I'm gonna have to disagree with that!! Nothing wrong with orals at all if taken with the same care which you take anything else.
> 
> I won't do an injectable cycle without a kickstart or something to tail it off with. Taken at the beginning, they get things going. And taken at the end, they liven things up!!


funny enough after asking I found your thread from last year about this, kinda on the fence about it now.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

My mum was sneaky enough to take a pic of me and my boy this summer just after my M1T cycle, a bit of mass there  so a recent pic


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

The Cheese said:


> I'm gonna have to disagree with that!! Nothing wrong with orals at all if taken with the same care which you take anything else.
> 
> I won't do an injectable cycle without a kickstart or something to tail it off with. Taken at the beginning, they get things going. And taken at the end, they liven things up!!


I am talking for a risk point of view mate,though if you want to get things moving at the beginning and keep them going at the end,then fast acting would be your friend ,as it Is mine coming off boldenone/sus/ at the moment ,using mtpm and parabolan with prop top up for mtpm

To be honest the best way I have found is run fast acting only 4 on and 3 off ,does well for me.

I have my levels monitored constantly by a haemo and the only time I suffer any ill effect is from orals,as the liver works twice as hard to use them.

If you do run d/bol take grapefruit in daily,it has an enzyme that means the d/bol runs at 200% value,the liver works less hard on it ,sparing its pass for longer,so instead of 10/day ,you could use just 5 for same effect


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> My mum was sneaky enough to take a pic of me and my boy this summer just after my M1T cycle, a bit of mass there  so a recent pic
> 
> View attachment 140170


Looking well man!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Chest n arms tonight , strength and energy a bit better

Incline bench press 80kg 8x3, hanging bw dips 6x4, hammer strength incline press 70kg 8x3 weight was low as chest was getting tired , fly machine 85kg 8x3, plate loaded preacher curl machine close grip 35kg 6x4, bb curls 40kg 6x4, close grip flat bar tricep push downs 70kg 8x3


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Cycle started mate?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Cycle started mate?


Yes mate started Monday


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

haven't felt doms in a while upper chest nice and sore to day


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Was going to the gym last night but for some reason i was soo tired not sure why but maybe tomorrow


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> Was going to the gym last night but for some reason i was soo tired not sure why but maybe tomorrow


This is not good enough!!! your on cycle now!! so no matter how tired you are! get to the gym... even if you do half of session. Half of session is better than no session at all :cursing:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> This is not good enough!!! your on cycle now!! so no matter how tired you are! get to the gym... even if you do half of session. Half of session is better than no session at all :cursing:


I couldn't even keep me eyes open mate but yes ya right , hit it hard tomorrow


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> Yes mate started Monday


Good lad!!

I started again Tuesday pmsl


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Good lad!!
> 
> I started again Tuesday pmsl


Did notice :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

@Keeks look what im making haven't made this in a very very long time


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Guys carb thoughts pasta rice or potato ?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> Guys carb thoughts pasta rice or potato ?


Spuds mate


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Dai Jones said:


> @Keeks look what im making haven't made this in a very very long time
> 
> View attachment 140393


 :thumbup1: You star Dai!! What time do you want me?

And carbs.....brown rice or sweet potato.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Bad day today no gym again couldn't help it this time but plenty of food tho


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> Bad day today no gym again couldn't help it this time but plenty of food tho


Hope things pick up for you quickly.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

The Cheese said:


> Hope things pick up for you quickly.


So do I mate missing two sessions already is not good


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> Guys carb thoughts pasta rice or potato ?


swap and change so you dont get sick of one..


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> swap and change so you dont get sick of one..


hi jay,,had a few nan breads yesterday for carbs,with homemade soup..stunning.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jab number two today and leg day


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> Jab number two today and leg day


smash them legs Dai...


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

mal said:


> hi jay,,had a few nan breads yesterday for carbs,with homemade soup..stunning.


I love you Diets Mal :laugh:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> smash them legs Dai...


yep back and legs are going to get killed tonight


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Messed up jab number 2 stinging like a fooker , off to gym in 20mins for leg n back


----------



## LeVzi (Nov 18, 2013)

I always mess up my jabs mate, i'm such a clumsy tool ! lol


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

LeVzi said:


> I always mess up my jabs mate, i'm such a clumsy tool ! lol


Haha cheers for popping in monkey


----------



## LeVzi (Nov 18, 2013)

Dai Jones said:


> Haha cheers for popping in monkey


Gotta check up on how the boyo's are doing aint I  lol


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Better session again food or gear kicking in

Wide grip lat pull downs 90kg 8x3, hammer strength lat pull downs 110kg 8x3, seated cable rows 85kg 8x3, rear delt fly machine 55kg 8x3, leg press 240kg 6x4, leg curls 50kg 10,8,6,6reps , super set with standing calf raises 120kg 8x3, seated db curls 2.5kg couldn't find the 25kg 12x4, hanging bw dips 8x3, at last everything felt a little easyer


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

mild doms in legs so need to try harder or drop the weight just a little and do more reps but cracking doms in lats :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

@biglbs what are your thoughts on starting T3 now along side this cycle obv for a lean bulk not a cut, only read about T3 for cutting so thought I should ask as i have seen some or your posts about this


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Changing carbs around rice yesterday pasta today


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Checking my self out this morning as we all do :whistling: I can see I'm a little bit fuller or bf down a bit but obv because my diet has been sh!t for a long time I'm not sure if this is down to increased food intake every 2-3 hrs as I'm always hungry now:thumb: or the gear as it is now the middle of week two either way all good at the mo


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> @biglbs what are your thoughts on starting T3 now along side this cycle obv for a lean bulk not a cut, only read about T3 for cutting so thought I should ask as i have seen some or your posts about this


Hi mate,personaly i like it,it helps protein turnover and helps to keep metabolism hyped up,making it harder to gain fat on higher carbs,it also makes me soooooo hungry


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Hi mate,personaly i like it,it helps protein turnover and helps to keep metabolism hyped up,making it harder to gain fat on higher carbs,it also makes me soooooo hungry


thanks I thought that was the case what dose you recon 25mcg? but do you still have to cycle it like 2 wk on 2 wk off etc


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

once again missed a session yesterday due to xmas shopping :cursing: but will be trying to squeeze a session in tonight, tomorrow and sunday


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Don't know what the fook I was talking about when I said Lidil was cheaper that the local meat man for chicken fillets Maths is not my strong point anyway 5kg of chicken fillets £25 done :thumb:


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Get that chicken down your neck and get and lift!!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Awesome session wobbly legs and all that

Hammer strength v squats 130, 140, 150kg 8reps 160 5reps PB!!, leg curls 50kg 8reps 55kg 8x2, didn't do calf raises so to reserve energy , rear delt fly machine 55kg 10x3, cable side delt raises 10kg 6x4, 15kg 3reps , cable upright rows 55kg 8x3, plate loaded shrugs 160kg 8x3

Used a new nox supplement and got cracking pumps


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> Used a new nox supplement and got cracking pumps


Bit of advice mate. Take it or leave it, it's up to you, but I'd try to hold off with the pre-workout whilst you're on this cycle.

Reason being, you'll probably want it when you come off as you'll lose a little bit of strength and might even feel a little lethargic as your hormones rearrange themselves. Personally, I'd keep it in reserve for the end of the cycle or at least use it very sparingly.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> thanks I thought that was the case what dose you recon 25mcg? but do you still have to cycle it like 2 wk on 2 wk off etc


Yes mate 25 is good Am 10 mins apart from food on empty tum.

I don't bother cycling but only take on training days,no idea why but i do and that is 4 days per week,never had a problem,i also make sure i don't always remember if that makes sense


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

The Cheese said:


> Bit of advice mate. Take it or leave it, it's up to you, but I'd try to hold off with the pre-workout whilst you're on this cycle.
> 
> Reason being, you'll probably want it when you come off as you'll lose a little bit of strength and might even feel a little lethargic as your hormones rearrange themselves. Personally, I'd keep it in reserve for the end of the cycle or at least use it very sparingly.


Its not a pre workout mate just a nox booster with being on gear just trying to get more blood in the muscles


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Couldn't get a session in today family time at the zoo and missed a few shakes out so not good but chest and arms tomorrow


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

:gun_bandana: Smack on the wrist, mate.

Get these workouts done. Don''t waste this cycle.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

The Cheese said:


> :gun_bandana: Smack on the wrist, mate.
> 
> Get these workouts done. Don''t waste this cycle.


Yep i know mate not good but....

Awesome session again tonight big pumps lots of vainage but still struggling with upper chest

Incline bench press 80kg 8x3, hammer strength press 70kg 6x4 funny how weights can change from one machine to another , fly machine 80kg 8x4 well happy with this felt i could do more , seated db curls 25kg 16x4!!!PB, wide grip bb curls 40kg 8x4!!!!PB, close grip flat bar tricep push downs 70kg 8x3felt really easy .

Great session but not happy about upper chest but hey


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Back in the groove, mate.

Nice one! :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

The Cheese said:


> Back in the groove, mate.
> 
> Nice one! :thumb:


Haha cheers dude upper chest is bugging the sh!t out of tho


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> Haha cheers dude upper chest is bugging the sh!t out of tho


What was the problem with it? You didn't feel like you're lifting heavy enough? No connection?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

The Cheese said:


> What was the problem with it? You didn't feel like you're lifting heavy enough? No connection?


I know it's in my head connection is there but I've been going backwards my max on incline bench is 100kg for a few reps and now I'm down to 80kg for 8x3 and even then I have to dig deep, just going to keep at it


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

As long as you're getting that connection and hitting the muscle hard enough to force it to grow, I wouldn't worry too much about weight right now. Don't let it get you down.

You'll find you'll be back up to 100kg in a few weeks anyway once the Test kicks in properly.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

The Cheese said:


> As long as you're getting that connection and hitting the muscle hard enough to force it to grow, I wouldn't worry too much about weight right now. Don't let it get you down.
> 
> You'll find you'll be back up to 100kg in a few weeks anyway once the Test kicks in properly.


yeh still hitting it hard still pushing but low weights fcuks ya head a bit, third jab today


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai, I see you are missing alot of sessions... mainly due to family commitments.. understandable!! Because of this, I now train at 6am mornings before work! so it doesnt get in the way of the family..

Is this an option for you mate?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Dai, I see you are missing alot of sessions... mainly due to family commitments.. understandable!! Because of this, I now train at 6am mornings before work! so it doesnt get in the way of the family..
> 
> Is this an option for you mate?


my gym doesn't open till 10am so no and I like my beauty sleep any way :tongue: , but I get what saying mate and it's my fualt for hidding this away form the mrs can't really tell the mrs sorry luv I'm on gear and really need to hit the gym 4-5 times a week


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Well try and work it best you can.. if you miss a day try and make up for it another day :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Well try and work it best you can.. if you miss a day try and make up for it another day :thumb:


Yeh I am, o god yeh like I said a few days ago cuz of xmas shopping I was going to hit Fri, Sat and Sun but due to having a good day at the zoo I didn't get back in time on Sat but like ya said made up for it yesterday, with diet being really good been able to hit the gym hard everytime


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

:thumbup1:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> :thumbup1:


question for ya now J, is 200g carbs ok?


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> question for ya now J, is 200g carbs ok?


per day??

you should be hitting around 450 per day mate


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> per day??
> 
> you should be hitting around 450 per day mate


yeh, even tho I'm trying to keep things lean


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> can't really tell the mrs sorry luv I'm on gear and really need to hit the gym 4-5 times a week


You can miss a day mate. What you can't miss is a piece of your routine.

So if you miss a leg day, you must fit that leg day in somewhere else. Same with Back - miss your back day, make sure you work back in somewhere else. Don't miss them one week and then just hope to pick the up again the week after.

Each muscle group must be worked at least once a week. There's no rule on AAS that says you have to workout 4 or 5 times a week. 4 is good but many people survive fine on 3. But they make sure that in those 3 days, they hit all of their muscle groups and they hit them hard.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> yeh, even tho I'm trying to keep things lean


Atleast 450, but keep it clean...

Im asuming your having a cheat meal once per week??? you need it mate.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Atleast 450, but keep it clean...
> 
> Im asuming your having a cheat meal once per week??? you need it mate.


right will be adding oats to my shakes now, yeh being good now just a cheat meal at the weekend but even then it's been a just chicken from kfc or chicken kebab or like this weekend home made korma with a few doms and mango chuttny :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

The Cheese said:


> You can miss a day mate. What you can't miss is a piece of your routine.
> 
> So if you miss a leg day, you must fit that leg day in somewhere else. Same with Back - miss your back day, make sure you work back in somewhere else. Don't miss them one week and then just hope to pick the up again the week after.
> 
> Each muscle group must be worked at least once a week. There's no rule on AAS that says you have to workout 4 or 5 times a week. 4 is good but many people survive fine on 3. But they make sure that in those 3 days, they hit all of their muscle groups and they hit them hard.


Yes, as cheese says, dont miss a muscle.. so for instance if legs are on tuesday and you cant make it.. do legs the next time you get to the gym.

I dont have certain days for certain muscles..

My split is

Day 1 - chest & biseps

Day 2 - legs

Day 3 - back and traps

Day 4 - shoulders & triceps

Fit rest days in where it suits you.. I did chest and biseps this morning, but next week it might be on a different day


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

The Cheese said:


> You can miss a day mate. What you can't miss is a piece of your routine.
> 
> So if you miss a leg day, you must fit that leg day in somewhere else. Same with Back - miss your back day, make sure you work back in somewhere else. Don't miss them one week and then just hope to pick the up again the week after.
> 
> Each muscle group must be worked at least once a week. There's no rule on AAS that says you have to workout 4 or 5 times a week. 4 is good but many people survive fine on 3. But they make sure that in those 3 days, they hit all of their muscle groups and they hit them hard.


yeh didn't think of that I train arms and legs twice a week anyway but yeh :thumbup1:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Yes, as cheese says, dont miss a muscle.. so for instance if legs are on tuesday and you cant make it.. do legs the next time you get to the gym.
> 
> I dont have certain days for certain muscles..
> 
> ...


my session are never the same as i do legs like every other session so still hitting them twice a week so it looks like this sometimes:

1. Chest, arms and legs

2. Back and arms

3. shoulders and legs


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> my session are never the same as i do legs like every other session so still hitting them twice a week so it looks like this sometimes:
> 
> 1. Chest, arms and legs
> 
> ...


Make sure your legs are recovered before the next session you hit them..


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Make sure your legs are recovered before the next session you hit them..


yeh thats why I hit them every other so I get around 4 days rest cuz I tried doing it 1-2 days rest then hitting them again and it was effecting my knee so all good now


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Third jab done no problem but it felt like the needle was getting pushed out which felt a bit weird


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Cracking doms in traps now and chest starting


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

The Cheese said:


> You can miss a day mate. What you can't miss is a piece of your routine.
> 
> So if you miss a leg day, you must fit that leg day in somewhere else. Same with Back - miss your back day, make sure you work back in somewhere else. Don't miss them one week and then just hope to pick the up again the week after.
> 
> Each muscle group must be worked at least once a week. There's no rule on AAS that says you have to workout 4 or 5 times a week. 4 is good but many people survive fine on 3. But they make sure that in those 3 days, they hit all of their muscle groups and they hit them hard.


This is totaly incorrect mate,it is possible when using systems like Blood and guts to need 10 days recovery at times,you certainly would not shrink if you were doing the actual 110% needed on this system,the fibre damage is immense,i can promise you this from past experience,even on aas.It is far worse to overtrain and under rest a muscle group than to allow a bit longer than needed for recovery.If you are breaking your workouts down into 4 to 5 days per week to achieve whole body workout you should be able to push it that hard too


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

biglbs said:


> This is totaly incorrect mate,it is possible when using systems like Blood and guts to need 10 days recovery at times


He's not doing blood and guts and he's not doing a full body.

The statement stands for the routine he's on at the moment.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Oats added to my shakes to day so carbs up around 100g so will see how we get on, I could be wrong but think Test is kicking in nips are a bit itchy and puffy ish so adding Adex now as I do not want to use my nolva as I am still unsure to cruise or do pct after this cycle so Adex will be at 1mg e5d to start with


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

The Cheese said:


> He's not doing blood and guts and he's not doing a full body.
> 
> The statement stands for the routine he's on at the moment.


It appeared from your wording.especialy last paragraph , that was a statement regarding any training mate,clear as mud Imo


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

hows the cycle going dai?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> hows the cycle going dai?


All good mate third jab yesterday no major changes obv yet but strength and energy ok due to good food intake now


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Dai Jones said:


> All good mate third jab yesterday no major changes obv yet but strength and energy ok due to good food intake now


Christ im 4.5weeks in now!...how time flys :lol: getting pretty strong....& very fat :thumb:

looking forward to the cut already


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> Christ im 4.5weeks in now!...how time flys :lol: getting pretty strong....& very fat :thumb:
> 
> looking forward to the cut already


 :thumbup1: .....i'm sticking to the lean bulk for a while


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Getting new gear for xmas party so pic of progress on legs


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Fooked, pumped and feel like im going to spew my ring so good session again

Legs back and arms

Wide grip lat pull downs

85kg x8

90kg x6

95kg x6

90kg x6

85kg x8

Hammer strength lat pull downs

120kg 6x4

Seated cable row

85kg 2x8

90kg x8

Hammer strength v squats

150kg 6x4!!PB

leg curls

50kg 8x4

Plate loaded preacher curl machine

30kg 8x4

Hanging bw dips

8x3

Very happy with this session pumped and sweating like a P.I.G


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Wish we had a hammer squat,ide like to try them...my legs are wrecked

Too superseting extentions with squats,,painfull.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> Fooked, pumped and feel like im going to spew my ring so good session again


Nice session. 

Could be starting to kick in!!


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Quads looking very good Dai.. :thumbup1:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

mal said:


> Wish we had a hammer squat,ide like to try them...my legs are wrecked
> 
> Too superseting extentions with squats,,painfull.


due to knocking bb squats on the head the hammer strength v squats have halped me alot even tho I didn't like using it to start with when I first started at the gym


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

The Cheese said:


> Nice session.
> 
> Could be starting to kick in!!


I hope so :thumbup1:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Quads looking very good Dai.. :thumbup1:


thanks coach


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

could do with some mt2 :laugh:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> could do with some mt2 :laugh:


funny you say that I was thinking now I am kinda ok with pinning I was thinking about this but don't know much about it


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Awesome session this morning even with no carbs in me i had energy and good strength boarder line feeling alpha goodjob i was the only one in the gym cuz i bet i looked like a right [email protected]

Shoulders and arms

Side cable delt raises

10kg 10x3

Cable upright rows

60kg 8x4 very happy with this

Rear delt fly machine

60kg 10x3 very happy with this

Standing alternate db curls

25kg 12x4

Wide grip ezbar

40kg 8x3 felt easy ish so happy with this also

Flat bar tricep push downs

70kg 10x3 also easy ish

Hanging bw dips

8x3

Strength defo coming on slow and then the biggest pumps ever


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Ezbar was actually 8x4


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Even tho I had a cracking good session Saturday I haven't had any doms which is a bit un usuall now but hey, 4th jab will be done later today and everything's ok and will be hitting the gym tonight or tomorrow for chest, legs and maybe a bit of arms


----------



## LeVzi (Nov 18, 2013)

Dont worry about not always getting doms mate. Doesnt mean you havent done muscle tissue damage


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

LeVzi said:


> Dont worry about not always getting doms mate. Doesnt mean you havent done muscle tissue damage


yeh I know mate it's always a good indication when you get them, hows things mate anything new?


----------



## LeVzi (Nov 18, 2013)

Dai Jones said:


> yeh I know mate it's always a good indication when you get them, hows things mate anything new?


Nah nothing new really mate, just training like a demon and enjoying life tbh  You ok mate ?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

LeVzi said:


> Nah nothing new really mate, just training like a demon and enjoying life tbh  You ok mate ?


sounds good to me:thumbup1:, yeh I'm good ta everything is going to plan so happy


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

good session last night pumps were hurting:thumb:, it's very obv my chest has now become my weakest part so I will be now changing legs for chest twice a week.

legs, chest and arms.

flat bench press

90kg 8x3

Incline hammer strength press

90kg 6x4

fly machine

85kg 10x3 very happy with this as this felt light ish

hammer strength v squats

150kg 8x3 good pump in quads

leg curls

50kg 10x3 this also felt light ish

hanging bw dip

6x3, failed on last set as left elbow gave way not a nice fealing

plate loaded preacher curl machine

35kg 6x4, bad form due low energy

happy with this session cracking pumps just need to get chest up to par


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

I couldn't help myself I checked weight this morning and I'm up 8lbs it's my 4th week so kinda 2lbs each week if I can keep to 2lb gain each week till the end of this cycle I'll be happy.

New sofa getting delivered tonight so might have to hit the gym tomorrow


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

2LBS per week is very good mate... if the weight gain starts to drop off.... increase the food.. :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> 2LBS per week is very good mate... if the weight gain starts to drop off.... increase the food.. :thumb:


yeh quite happy at the mo mate, feeing pumped all fuller now


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

good session again another chest session and got back in the 100's again which im happy about

chest back and arms

flat bench press

80kg x8

90kg x8

100kg x8

incline db flys

30kg 6x4

wide grip lat pull downs

90kg 6x4

hammer strength lat pull downs

120kg 6x4

wide grip ezbar preacher curls

40kg 8x3

Flat bar tricep push downs

75kg 8x3

pumped and happy!!


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Good session Dai :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Good session Dai :thumb:


cheers dude I'm sure I've got a mental block about my chest but hey just going to hit it is twice a week and see if we can hit some PB!!, but also benching 100 wasn't that bad so may be it's my upper chest that is week either cracking on.

Got a complement last night to always helps the ego :laugh:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

legs and shoulders yesterday, was an ok session but I just wasn't feeling it

cable side delt raises

10kg 10x3

cable upright rows

60kg 10x3

rear delt fly machine

60kg 10x3

leg press

240kg 8x3, I know I can do more but my left knee has been giving me hassle for a while now and to the point i might even have to see the doc soon

leg curls

55kg 8x3

seated calf raises

60kg 8x3, now these really hurt not sure if it was cuz my hams were pumped from the curls or what

as said ok session good pumps as usuall put the weight up on a few things or added more reps so all good but just wasn't feeling it :confused1:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

I fvcked my knee last week mate,gonna have to miss this weeks sesh I think,rest it up.gutted lol.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

mal said:


> I fvcked my knee last week mate,gonna have to miss this weeks sesh I think,rest it up.gutted lol.


a sh!t mate, I had to knock bb squats on the head due to my back now I might even have knock pressing on the head and stick to extensions and curls :cursing:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Dai Jones said:


> a sh!t mate, I had to knock bb squats on the head due to my back now I might even have knock pressing on the head and stick to extensions and curls :cursing:


I think its the leg curls doing the damage,lateral tendon I think it was on left knee,and I clunked

my right knee doing as,s to grass bodyweight at home lol,just have a week off theyl be gtg,just

need to warm up even longer next time.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

mal said:


> I think its the leg curls doing the damage,lateral tendon I think it was on left knee,and I clunked
> 
> my right knee doing as,s to grass bodyweight at home lol,just have a week off theyl be gtg,just
> 
> need to warm up even longer next time.


good point there warming up longer might have to start doing that I only do one set of 10 reps


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

5th jab and dead on 10ml out the vial so all good, pinned right quad no problem at all so why do I always get mild pip in my left quad I don't know


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Not sure if the supps are working but knee is slightly better and things are getting busy at the mo so going to take a week off


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

So happy with the first cycle mate?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> So happy with the first cycle mate?


yeh I am it's quite nice not having bp issues and sh!t load of achne, checked weight last week and was up 8lbs so will be really happy if I continue to gain to the end


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> yeh I am it's quite nice not having bp issues and sh!t load of achne, checked weight last week and was up 8lbs so will be really happy if I continue to gain to the end


Nice mate! Good when things go to plan :beer:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

thanks to the mother inlaw i was able to go to the gym this morning which landed up being quite a awesome session

back , chest and arms

flat bench press

100kg 6x4 really happy im hitting 100 again but funny enough i was ment to start at 80 which i thought i was doing still i finished the first set

incline db flys

32.5kg 8reps

32.5kg 6x2

32.5kg 5reps

hammer strength row

alternate single arm

40kg 10reps

45kg 10reps

50kg 10reps

very happy with this first time using this and back was really pumped

ezbar curls

45kg 8x3

tricep push downs flat bar close grip

75kg 10x3

cracking session strength still good and still increasing


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

6th jab today so middle of the cycle now so checked weight again and showing just a few lbs under 16 and a half stone so almost another 7lbs gain i know most of this will be water and from just having a good diet again but happy as I'm leaning up on my sides and stength is good.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

good session again bit Fooked at the end thou

cable side delt raises

10kg 10x3

cable upright row

65kg 8x3

rear delt fly machine

60kg 10x4 felt easy again even with an extra set

hammer strength v squats

100kg 6reps

110kg 6reps

120kg 6reps

130kg 6reps

140kg 6re

150kg 6reps

160kg 6reps PB!!

leg curls

55kg 8x3

seated calf raises

60kg 10x2 couldn't do last set just about made the second set

good session really a happy with pb on v squats , pumped but Fooked


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Bit fooked at the end?! Should be super fooked at the end!!!! :thumbup1:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> Bit fooked at the end?! Should be super fooked at the end!!!! :thumbup1:


my energy and strength is increasing each session I can't keep up


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Dai Jones said:


> my energy and strength is increasing each session I can't keep up


That's ace, hit it hard every session, beast it and GROWWWWWWWW!!!! :thumbup1:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

I am don't worry about that 14lbs up now


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

is there such thing as pumped doms


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Dai Jones said:


> is there such thing as pumped doms


 :confused1: WTF?!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> is there such thing as pumped doms


Yes :lol:

Double doms


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Glad cycles going well mate.. :thumbup1:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> :confused1: WTF?!





R0BLET said:


> Yes :lol:
> 
> Double doms


weird I know but my legs feel pumped but I got doms as well


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Glad cycles going well mate.. :thumbup1:


thanks coach  to be honest looking like I'm holding a bit of water now as that extra 7lbs jumped on within a week or so, so adex e4d now and will see what happens


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> thanks coach  to be honest looking like I'm holding a bit of water now as that extra 7lbs jumped on within a week or so, so adex e4d now and will see what happens


you have to expect some water retention.. keep building that apetite up :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

awesome session again energy and strength good

chest and arms

incline bench press

80kg 8x2

90kg 10 reps

very happy with this pritty much a PB

hammer strength press

70kg 6reps

80kg 6x4

standing alternate db curls

25kg 16x8

wide grip ezbar curls

40kg 8x4

happy with this as well

Flat bar tricep push downs

75kg 8x3

hanging bw dips

6x4

pumped again and strength and energy still good


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

not a great pic but can see upper body is growing a little


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

o and as you can see then bathroom is now done lol


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Things seem to be going really well with this cycle Dai, great to see! :thumbup1:

And bathroom looks nice. :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Very sexy


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> Things seem to be going really well with this cycle Dai, great to see! :thumbup1:
> 
> And bathroom looks nice. :thumbup1:


yes it is as I said to @Jay.32 I leave the gym fooked everytime and diets ok to but won't be next week :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Very sexy


:laugh:....well thank you I do try


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

looking good dai,,sitting here and cant make up mind what to have for breakfast?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

mal said:


> looking good dai,,sitting here and cant make up mind what to have for breakfast?


cheers mal not blowing my own trumpet but the pic doesn't do me justice  , I've gone really bad in the mornings now now I just have a mass shake


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Dai Jones said:


> cheers mal not blowing my own trumpet but the pic doesn't do me justice  , I've gone really bad in the mornings now now I just have a mass shake


that's what I thought lol, im gonna chug down a load of eggs and make some coffee,im going to train early today

so worry about food later!


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

mal said:


> looking good dai,,sitting here and cant make up mind what to have for breakfast?


I've just ordered a bacon & sausage butty.....FAT FRIDAY!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

mal said:


> that's what I thought lol, im gonna chug down a load of eggs and make some coffee,im going to train early today
> 
> so worry about food later!


sounds like a good idea, hey mal have you used EQ before?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> I've just ordered a bacon & sausage butty.....FAT FRIDAY!


awesome :thumbup1: .... :drool:


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Dai Jones said:


> awesome :thumbup1: .... :drool:


And pizza for lunch!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> And pizza for lunch!


bloody hell pushing the boat out now aren't we


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Dai Jones said:



> bloody hell pushing the boat out now aren't we


I really really really don't want to but office peer pressure. :whistling:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> I really really really don't want to but office peer pressure. :whistling:


peer pressure my @rss


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Dai Jones said:


> peer pressure my @rss


There's peer pressure on your ar$e Dai, oh heck. :tongue:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Keeks said:


> I've just ordered a bacon & sausage butty.....FAT FRIDAY!


dude your gonna get chubbed up if your not careful :tongue: just had my eggs..warm n runny,,



Dai Jones said:


> sounds like a good idea, hey mal have you used EQ before?


yes its good,,gave me headaches after a while though think it affected my bp .


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

mal said:


> dude your gonna get chubbed up if your not careful :tongue: just had my eggs..warm n runny,,
> 
> yes its good,,gave me headaches after a while though think it affected my bp .


I know, I'm temporarily embracing the chub. Cardio will be done throughout Xmas break though, don't want too much chub.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> There's peer pressure on your ar$e Dai, oh heck. :tongue:


:laugh:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

mal said:


> yes its good,,gave me headaches after a while though think it affected my bp .


I'm thinking about using Med Tech big n full T400 EQ200 after my cruise, yeh i heard about bp due to red blood cell count how much did you run and how long for?


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Keeks said:


> I've just ordered a bacon & sausage butty.....FAT FRIDAY!





Dai Jones said:


> sounds like a good idea, hey mal have you used EQ before?





Keeks said:
 

> I know, I'm temporarily embracing the chub. Cardio will be done throughout Xmas break though, don't want too much chub.


im embracing the chub too:thumb:nothing a few clen wont sort out!


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Keeks said:


> I've just ordered a bacon & sausage butty.....FAT FRIDAY!





Dai Jones said:


> sounds like a good idea, hey mal have you used EQ before?





Dai Jones said:


> I'm thinking about using Med Tech big n full T400 EQ200 after my cruise, yeh i heard about bp due to red blood cell count how much did you run and how long for?


alpha pharma amps think they were 250mg,,2 a week for about 16 weeks,,i here higher doses are good

800=gram a week...


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

mal said:


> alpha pharma amps think they were 250mg,,2 a week for about 16 weeks,,i here higher doses are good
> 
> 800=gram a week...


I'm reading alsorts about EQ I know everyone is saying over 14 weeks but anything over 600 is a waste


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

try 500 see how that goes...but run it for a decent time.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

mal said:


> try 500 see how that goes...but run it for a decent time.


cheers will have to look at getting a few extra vials of EQ then


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Keeks said:


> I've just ordered a bacon & sausage butty.....FAT FRIDAY!


 mg: how are you seperating the sausage, bread and bacon???

xx


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Jay.32 said:


> mg: how are you seperating the sausage, bread and bacon???
> 
> xx


 :lol: These are acceptable touching foods.  x


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> :lol: These are acceptable touching foods.  x


too many rules!!


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Dai Jones said:


> too many rules!!


Tell me about it! :whistling:


----------



## LeVzi (Nov 18, 2013)

You going on the EQ mate ? Be prepared to want to eat everything in sight ! lol Made me hungry like never before ! lol Good stuff though


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

LeVzi said:


> You going on the EQ mate ? Be prepared to want to eat everything in sight ! lol Made me hungry like never before ! lol Good stuff though


funny enough I was going to ask ou but I couldn't remember ya bloody user name, yeh thats one thing i want it for is hunger and obv the strength nad vasc as I mentioned to Mal going to use med tech big n full but now with an extra 200mg so 600mg of EQ what ya recon?


----------



## LeVzi (Nov 18, 2013)

Dai Jones said:


> funny enough I was going to ask ou but I couldn't remember ya bloody user name, yeh thats one thing i want it for is hunger and obv the strength nad vasc as I mentioned to Mal going to use med tech big n full but now with an extra 200mg so 600mg of EQ what ya recon?


When I used it, I used a gram of EQ pw. And I was using tren and test with it. The amount of food I ate in those 10 weeks was off the charts. My strength has just continually gone up n up so hard to say how much the EQ helped that, esp with tren, but it deffo was a factor in those 10 weeks of me getting bigger. It's nice n mellow too, not mad sides, just hungry all the time. Good stuff imo, you'll enjoy it. I think that more is better with EQ tbh. I ran 500mg x 2 a week. I should have done 20 weeks with it tbh.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

LeVzi said:


> When I used it, I used a gram of EQ pw. And I was using tren and test with it. The amount of food I ate in those 10 weeks was off the charts. My strength has just continually gone up n up so hard to say how much the EQ helped that, esp with tren, but it deffo was a factor in those 10 weeks of me getting bigger. It's nice n mellow too, not mad sides, just hungry all the time. Good stuff imo, you'll enjoy it. I think that more is better with EQ tbh. I ran 500mg x 2 a week. I should have done 20 weeks with it tbh.


i remember you running it, I'll have to see if i can afford to run it that high


----------



## LeVzi (Nov 18, 2013)

Dai Jones said:


> i remember you running it, I'll have to see if i can afford to run it that high


Well BSI do an Equitrentest which is what I used. Honestly I've never been so hungry and not put on an ounce of fat


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

LeVzi said:


> Well BSI do an Equitrentest which is what I used. Honestly I've never been so hungry and not put on an ounce of fat


i think my source can get British dragon EQ 200 so will see


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Apollo do a nice Equimast blend mate, really smooth.

It's 300mg EQ and 350mg Mast E


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Apollo do a nice Equimast blend mate, really smooth.
> 
> It's 300mg EQ and 350mg Mast E


now that sounds good


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

gym this morning

legs and back n arms

lat pull downs

90kg 6x4

hammer strength single arm rows

45kg 10x3

leg curls super set with extensions

55kg 6x4

calf raises

50kg 15x3

close grip ezbar preacher curls

40kg 8x3

vbar tricep push downs

70kg 20x2

elbows were out not along side

good session but didn't really feel it


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

new years resolution hit the gym at least 4 time a week......fingers crossed


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Dai Jones said:


> new years resolution hit the gym at least 4 time a week......fingers crossed


is it raining up with you dai,not gonna get much done today,apart from stuff my face


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

mal said:


> is it raining up with you dai,not gonna get much done today,apart from stuff my face


it's not that bad mate but it's going to hit us later


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> new years resolution hit the gym at least 4 time a week......fingers crossed


Good plan :lol:

Mine is to grow


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Good plan :lol:
> 
> Mine is to grow


i bet it is with all this seaweed and gapping tooth thing going on


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> i bet it is with all this seaweed and gapping tooth thing going on


Lol, thankfully that seems to have passed 

Just destroyed a huge spud with chicken, bacon and mozzarella


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Just destroyed a huge spud with chicken, bacon and mozzarella


very nice!! got my spuds for later


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

could be an interesting week gym is open 12-6 from Xmas Eve


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> could be an interesting week gym is open 12-6 from Xmas Eve


6.30 - 4pm here..... I'll be there


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> 6.30 - 4pm here..... I'll be there


yeh will be trying to hit it boxing day


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> yeh will be trying to hit it boxing day


Your on it!!!

I'll sack Boxing Day off, but Catching up with flinty on Friday for a session :beer:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Your on it!!!
> 
> I'll sack Boxing Day off, but Catching up with flinty on Friday for a session :beer:


yeh don't fancy having too much time off from the gym unless I can get to the gym tomorrow if I get a early finish and the mrs lets me


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

I'll be getting in an Xmas day session, no slacking! :thumbup1:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> I'll be getting in an Xmas day session, no slacking! :thumbup1:


what your gym is open xmas day?


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Dai Jones said:


> what your gym is open xmas day?


Got my own key, 24/7 access.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> Got my own key, 24/7 access.


o get you but sadly i will have toys to play with...tuff being a dad you know


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Dai Jones said:


> o get you but sadly i will have toys to play with...tuff being a dad you know


Aww, bless. I'm up early to jab cats so might as well get a session in, be rude not too.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> Aww, bless. I'm up early to jab cats so might as well get a session in, be rude not too.


very true


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Keeks said:


> Got my own key, 24/7 access.


Show off

:lol:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Show off
> 
> :lol:


:laugh:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

MERRY CHRISTMAS MATE


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

biglbs said:


> MERRY CHRISTMAS MATE
> View attachment 142719


and to you :thumbup1:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

lot of alcohol bought last night for xmas


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Dai Jones said:


> lot of alcohol bought last night for xmas


Drunken monkey! :thumbup1:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> Drunken monkey! :thumbup1:


haha na just enought to have a few a night still want to be able to hit the gym


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

just got back from the gym

chest shoulders and arms

flat bench press

80kg 6reps

90kg 6reps

100kg 6reps

110kg 6reps

very happy hitting an old PB

hammer strength incline press

80kg 8x4

i went light to try and stimulate my upper chest

rear delt fly machine

60kg 10x3

felt light

seated side delt raises

10kg 6x4

went light and with a twist at the end also to try and stimulate side delts

seated alternate db curls

25kg 16x3

didn't do tricep as they felt pumped from pressing

felt really good pumped and strength increasing


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

not good Fooked up my session looks like ive gone and done my back in again

back n legs

bw pull ups

5x5

should off warmed up first but ok

hammer strength single arm row

50kg 10reps

65kg 10reps

80kg 10reps

95kg 10reps

the machine i have been using was not a hammer strength hence the big difference in weight used

cable row vbar

85kg 8x4

not sure if my back is pumped or ive Fooked it again

hammer strength v squats

160kg 6x3

couldnt do and more body had enough


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

for a short and ok ish session yesterday i got some cracking doms


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

as with most diet has taken a massive hit, trying to fight a cold and lower back has defo twinged but chest and shoulders later


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

good session this afternoon considering i had no NO sups in me

chest shoulders and arms

Flat bench press

90kg 8reps

100kg 8reps

110kg 4reps 3reps 2reps

hammer strength incline press

90kg 6x4

rear delt fly machine

60kg 10x3

standing side delt db raises

12.5kg 6x5

cable upright row

65kg 10x3

wide grip bb curls

40kg 10reps 8reps 6reps

hanging bw dips

10x3

pumped again and strength ok


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Happy new year Dai...x


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Flubs said:


> Happy new year Dai...x


and you flubs hope 2014 will be a good year for you


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

pulled muscle or trapped nerve in shoulder


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

as I'm back in work now thought I best check weight and lucky enough I'm still around 16.7lbs so no change, feel like sh!t though as I have eat too much sh!t so any way really need to push now.

due to being at home couldn't do 7th jab on Monday so doing it today late i know but not too much, will have to see when next gym session is as my shoulder isn't good


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Musclefoods protein bread ordered :thumb:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Dai Jones said:


> pulled muscle or trapped nerve in shoulder


Painful dai,how did you manage that...


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

mal said:


> Painful dai,how did you manage that...


I felt it just as I was about to do db side delt raises think it is more of a traped nerve I recon but pain in the @rse when tring to sleep can't sleep on my back or right side


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Dai Jones said:


> as I'm back in work now thought I best check weight and lucky enough I'm still around 16.7lbs so no change, feel like sh!t though as I have eat too much sh!t so any way really need to push now.
> 
> due to being at home couldn't do 7th jab on Monday so doing it today late i know but not too much, will have to see when next gym session is as my shoulder isn't good


its my 8th jab not 7th so 4 weeks left of cycle mg: got to go hard now for 4 weeks


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

happy new year aswell @mal


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Dai Jones said:


> I felt it just as I was about to do db side delt raises think it is more of a traped nerve I recon but pain in the @rse when tring to sleep can't sleep on my back or right side


Pain in the butt then injuries,sounds like inpingment,spend more time warming up

Bro,should be fine in a few days..


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

mal said:


> Pain in the butt then injuries,sounds like inpingment,spend more time warming up
> 
> Bro,should be fine in a few days..


yeh need to warm up better, back and legs tonight or tomorrow so would have had a few days rest so will see


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

o dear lord i think im going to spew my ring up

mist a few session which im not happy about so mixed it up today

hammer strength singlearm row

80kg 10reps

90kg 8re

100kg 6reps

due to the possibility of a chest infection coming and not being 100% i did hammer strength press instead of bench press

80kg 8reps

90kg 8reps

100kg 2x4

last set was rest and pause chest just wasn't happening

leg press

200kg

220kg

240kg

260kg

280kg

all were 8reps very happy with this back up to old pb

leg curls super set with standing calf raises

50kg 10x3

calf raises

80kg

hanging bw dips

10x3

plate loaded preacher curl machine close grip

35kg 8x3

even thou im Fooked it was a awesome session and pumped


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Hey Dai hows things mate? hope you and the family had a nice crimbo?? how much nice food did you eat lol..

Im back to eating clean all week, cheat day on saturdays lol.. Im actually sick of junk food..


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Hey Dai hows things mate? hope you and the family had a nice crimbo?? how much nice food did you eat lol..
> 
> Im back to eating clean all week, cheat day on saturdays lol.. Im actually sick of junk food..


Oi oi alright J how's my fellow brother  yeh eat alot and alot of sh!t like ya self sick of it now so time to eat clean, good xmas went nice and slow, you? how was yours?


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> Oi oi alright J how's my fellow brother  yeh eat alot and alot of sh!t like ya self sick of it now so time to eat clean, good xmas went nice and slow, you? how was yours?


it was good mate but very busy... didnt relax as much as I would of liked to lol


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> it was good mate but very busy... didnt relax as much as I would of liked to lol


xmas should not be busy mate, well hope ya get to relax sometime this year mate


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

major doms in calfs since last session very painful just about walk ok  but sadly my life has just been turned upside down so head is a bit fooked and think cycle will be knocked on the head soon for obv reasons.

going to try and hit the gym tonight for shoulders and what ever I feel after


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> major doms in calfs since last session very painful just about walk ok  but sadly my life has just been turned upside down so head is a bit fooked and think cycle will be knocked on the head soon for obv reasons.
> 
> going to try and hit the gym tonight for shoulders and what ever I feel after


Try and use your training to take your mind away from home problems mate... If you lose the shape youve got now... you will feel worse


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Try and use your training to take your mind away from home problems mate... If you lose the shape youve got now... you will feel worse


yeh I'm guna try


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

no gym lastnight think I'm guna have to write this week off and try again maybe the weekend or next week if I'm up to it and to make things worse I couldn't get my protein powder or food so a trip to my bro's pub is in order this afternoon


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> no gym lastnight think I'm guna have to write this week off and try again maybe the weekend or next week if I'm up to it and to make things worse I couldn't get my protein powder or food so a trip to my bro's pub is in order this afternoon


the pub is not the answer mate


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> the pub is not the answer mate


that didn't come across very well did it I should of been a bit more clear than that  I ment for food going to have a steak or one of his big lean burgers :thumbup1:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> that didn't come across very well did it I should of been a bit more clear than that  I ment for food going to have a steak or one of his big lean burgers :thumbup1:


lol thats better...


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> lol thats better...


:laugh:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Jay.32 said:


> lol thats better...


X2 :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

food ok today got me shakes and mince protein bread should be with me today will be good to have a sandwich and get protein in at the same time, checked weight and now just over 16st so a loss of 6-7lbs :cursing:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Morning Dai, hows things mate??


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Morning Dai, hows things mate??


things were better today mate till I found out my work haven't paid my xmas holidays due to a [email protected] up so I'm down a few 100 quid so getting throught the month is goin to be interesting....Im goin to fooking blow my top soon:sad:

But anyway I see your training is coming on now mate:thumbup1:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> things were better today mate till I found out my work haven't paid my xmas holidays due to a [email protected] up so I'm down a few 100 quid so getting throught the month is goin to be interesting....Im goin to fooking blow my top soon:sad:
> 
> But anyway I see your training is coming on now mate:thumbup1:


If its there fault, I would demand a cheque...

Yeah training getting better :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> things were better today mate till I found out my work haven't paid my xmas holidays due to a [email protected] up so I'm down a few 100 quid so getting throught the month is goin to be interesting....Im goin to fooking blow my top soon:sad:
> 
> But anyway I see your training is coming on now mate:thumbup1:


That's a bit cùntish of them!

I'd ask for a bacs payment or cheque ASAP.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> If its there fault, I would demand a cheque...
> 
> Yeah training getting better :thumb:





R0BLET said:


> That's a bit cùntish of them!
> 
> I'd ask for a bacs payment or cheque ASAP.


It is kinda my fault and theirs mine for not looking which I should have to really and thiers cuz I was booking xmas holidays too early basically so I have told my boss I want to make a formal complaint about it but I work for a international security company so they aren't really going to care or help me out :cursing:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> It is kinda my fault and theirs mine for not looking which I should have to really and thiers cuz I was booking xmas holidays too early basically so I have told my boss I want to make a formal complaint about it but I work for a international security company so they aren't really going to care or help me out :cursing:


Wànk


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Yeah like Rob says, just have a [email protected]


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Wànk


yup i'm affraid so just hope this is also doesn't affects things even more now


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Yeah like Rob says, just have a [email protected]


not even in the mood for one now


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Jay.32 said:


> Yeah like Rob says, just have a [email protected]


Furiously!!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Furiously!!


do you know what I haven't had an angry [email protected] in ages


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> do you know what I haven't had an angry [email protected] in ages


Your not missing anything lol


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Your not missing anything lol


:laugh:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

who eats cold chicken and rice etc etc? whats it like? cuz will not have access to a microwave as of next week :cursing:

someone shot me now :death:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> who eats cold chicken and rice etc etc? whats it like? cuz will not have access to a microwave as of next week :cursing:
> 
> someone shot me now :death:


Monday to Friday at work mate lol

Horrible.... But get use to it.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

if it needs to be done... do it.

I prefer mash potato if my meal has to be cold.. cold potato is quite nice, better than cold rice


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Monday to Friday at work mate lol
> 
> Horrible.... But get use to it.


well lucky enough my protein bread has just come about 15mins ago but that was going to be for a snack at home but think its going to be replacing my main meal


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> if it needs to be done... do it.
> 
> I prefer mash potato if my meal has to be cold.. cold potato is quite nice, better than cold rice


ill take that on board mate but going to have a quiet word with the chef next and see if I can run in the kitchen and use the microwave their


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Jay.32 said:


> if it needs to be done... do it.
> 
> I prefer mash potato if my meal has to be cold.. cold potato is quite nice, better than cold rice


Cold mash..... Cold bloody mash?!

Weirdo.

Cold sweet potato in jacket form is nice though


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> well lucky enough my protein bread has just come about 15mins ago but that was going to be for a snack at home but think its going to be replacing my main meal


Just eat it


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

at last i have been to the gym andactually an ok session strength down a bit but pumped

mixed session due to the time ive had off

flat bench press

100kg 6x4

rear delt fly machine

65kg 8x3

cable upright rows

65kg 8x3

hammer strength lat pull downs

110kg 8x3

ezbar close grip preacher curls

40kg 6x4

hanging bw dips

8x4

struggled with bench press and preacher curls tonight but hey


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Good work Dai...


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Good work Dai...


thanks mate but when i got home after that session my life took a turn for the worst so life is going to be hard for a while


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

@Dai Jones how's tricks?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> @Dai Jones how's tricks?


life is sh1t at the mo stressed out my head haven't trained since last session i logged , not sure how much i can take

sorry mate a bit low at the mo

you good yeh?


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Come on Dai.... chin up mate...... you will get through this one way or another


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Ahh Dai, sorry to hear you're feeling like that. Big hugs.

Life can be a super ass, but push through.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Come on Dai.... chin up mate...... you will get through this one way or another





Keeks said:


> Ahh Dai, sorry to hear you're feeling like that. Big hugs.
> 
> Life can be a super ass, but push through.


Im trying its just draining me so much, who would think that something can stop you from wanting to train


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> Im trying its just draining me so much, who would think that something can stop you from wanting to train


my training always goes to pot when im having probs...


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> my training always goes to pot when im having probs...


natural I suppose, I shouldn't be so selfish I'm sure there's worse people out there


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> life is sh1t at the mo stressed out my head haven't trained since last session i logged , not sure how much i can take
> 
> sorry mate a bit low at the mo
> 
> you good yeh?


Aww mate, well training isn't the be all and end all is it.

Time away brings the fire back.

Do what you need to do mate  x


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Aww mate, well training isn't the be all and end all is it.
> 
> Time away brings the fire back.
> 
> Do what you need to do mate  x


that is true hence why i haven't gone even to clear my head all im doing is getting food down me even if i don't feel like it I know when I get stressed I don't eat so keepin gon top of that at least


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

right thats it last jab this morning to finish the vial pct starts next week and its then natty all the way from there on so maybe new journal

new hours of 7-7 mon -fri start Monday which is either help or destroy me on the other hand money want be a problem for a few months

still no training and life is still fooking me side ways


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> right thats it last jab this morning to finish the vial pct starts next week and its then natty all the way from there on so maybe new journal
> 
> new hours of 7-7 mon -fri start Monday which is either help or destroy me on the other hand money want be a problem for a few months
> 
> still no training and life is still fooking me side ways


Test E isn't it? Give it a little longer for pct 

Bloody hell mate, what do you do? Those are long days!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Test E isn't it? Give it a little longer for pct
> 
> Bloody hell mate, what do you do? Those are long days!


two weeks then pct ?

i was originally a security guard but become the companies receptionist and accounts clerk so now they have closed their factory they still want me to do days but security hours


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

life is kinda good again but taking baby steps, second day of 7-7 and I'm bolloxed up at 3-30am due to my little boy having the sh!ts poor lad and of all days I was ging to hit the gym tonight but what I think I'm best doing is getting used to the new hours this week and start fresh at the gym at the weekend or next week and see if taking so much time off and helped or hinderd


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

For got to add when i finished the vial on Saturday it was 2.5ml so 1g of test and libido has gone through the roof of all times to find a sweet spot


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> For got to add when i finished the vial on Saturday it was 2.5ml so 1g of test and libido has gone through the roof of all times to find a sweet spot


perv!! :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> perv!! :lol:


I know  messaging ya phone now mate


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> I know  messaging ya phone now mate


omg.. Dai just sent me a pic of his c0ck :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> omg.. Dai just sent me a pic of his c0ck :lol:


 :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

at last I hit the gym yesterday sadly due to what has been happening in my life lately I didn't feel right going but hey fingers crossed it will get better.

due to the time off from the gym i did all parts:

Bench press

80kg 6reps

90kg 6reps

100 6reps

110kg 6reps (this set was all rest and pause thou)

standing side delt raises

12.5kg 6x4 happy with this for once

hammer strength single arm mid row

90kg 6x4

hammer curls across body

27.5kg 6x4 happy with this also

hanging bw dips

8x4 again happy with this

leg curls super set with extensions

55kg 6x4

i was suprised that strength was still good/better so happy but energy wasn't but I can work on that, due to the time off and now doing PCT at the end of the week i will be changing to the 6x4 routine now so I can try and keep my strength and continue to do so while being natty

on another bum note got no money for extra food or supps so the next few week till payday is going to be interesting


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

sat at my desk and Ive just had a nice stretch but now Ive just set off some doms


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

30mins on exercise bike last night struggling to get motivated to hit the gym late at night


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Hows things with the new working hours? Getting used to it?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> Hows things with the new working hours? Getting used to it?


yeh new hours are alright now cheeks I'm getting used to it but it all goes to sh!t when i get home


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Dai Jones said:


> yeh new hours are alright now cheeks I'm getting used to it but it all goes to sh!t when i get home


What? With getting to the gym? Maybe give it another week or two then even if not feeling upto it, get yourself there and you'll no doubt adapt, may be hard but bet you'll get used to it.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> What? With getting to the gym? Maybe give it another week or two then even if not feeling upto it, get yourself there and you'll no doubt adapt, may be hard but bet you'll get used to it.


yeh getting to the gym and getting everything ready for the next day and all that etc etc...but yeh another week or so and we'll see


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Dai Jones said:


> yeh getting to the gym and getting everything ready for the next day and all that etc etc...but yeh another week or so and we'll see


Yeah bet it's hard getting home late then having to do all that, but you'll adjust gradually. :thumbup1:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> Yeah bet it's hard getting home late then having to do all that, but you'll adjust gradually. :thumbup1:


yeh getting things done is not too bad thats one thing I haven't let slip for once is diet and a easy one at that just a few shakes, butties using MF protein bread and chcken and potato, it also down to being on egg shells at home still


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Dai Jones said:


> yeh getting things done is not too bad thats one thing I haven't let slip for once is diet and a easy one at that just a few shakes, butties using MF protein bread and chcken and potato, it also down to being on egg shells at home still


Oh well that's good with the diet, gym back in and you'll be spot on! Ha ha, know that feeling well, hope things settle anyway.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> Oh well that's good with the diet, gym back in and you'll be spot on! Ha ha, know that feeling well, hope things settle anyway.


yeh we'll see


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Dai Jones said:


> yeh we'll see


Or just do my trick, get yourself to the gym, then loiter afterwards playing candy crush to avoid going home. :lol:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Keeks said:


> Or just do my trick, get yourself to the gym, then loiter afterwards playing candy crush to avoid going home. :lol:


or why dont we all get a TT apartment and all live together happilly ever after.. we can just eat what we like, take as much gear as we want and train as much as we want. :beer:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> Or just do my trick, get yourself to the gym, then loiter afterwards playing candy crush to avoid going home. :lol:


hmmm not it to candy crush


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> or why dont we all get a TT apartment and all live together happilly ever after.. we can just eat what we like, take as much gear as we want and train as much as we want. :beer:


I so fooking would you know, if only I met you guys 13yrs ago :cursing: ......


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Jay.32 said:


> or why dont we all get a TT apartment and all live together happilly ever after.. we can just eat what we like, take as much gear as we want and train as much as we want. :beer:


In!! :thumb:



Dai Jones said:


> I so fooking would you know, if only I met you guys 13yrs ago :cursing: ......


We could be like a hippy commune, and I would get you into candy crush! :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

we could have QUARK parties!!

Like come dine with me night, just for quark meals/cakes..... sh!t just got real :bounce:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> We could be like a hippy commune, and I would get you into candy crush! :thumb:


yeh like arnold and his gang back in the day, sorry cheeks candy crush wouldn't be the only thing I would like to get into mg: sorry I said that out load


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> we could have QUARK parties!!
> 
> Like come dine with me night, just for quark meals/cakes..... sh!t just got real :bounce:


:laugh:....we'll be sniffing protein powder at this rate


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> :laugh:....we'll be sniffing protein powder at this rate


RACK EM UP DAI... lets get wasted on protein...


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> RACK EM UP DAI... lets get wasted on protein...


:laugh:


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Jay.32 said:


> we could have QUARK parties!!
> 
> Like come dine with me night, just for quark meals/cakes..... sh!t just got real :bounce:


It' going to be EPIC!



Dai Jones said:


> yeh like arnold and his *gang back* in the day, sorry cheeks candy crush wouldn't be the only thing I would like to get into mg: sorry I said that out load


Thought that read gang bang! :lol:

mg: Dai!!! Candy crush first! :lol:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

@Keeks we will have to get Dai into Tramadol too..


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> Thought that read gang bang! :lol:
> 
> mg: Dai!!! Candy crush first! :lol:


fine by me :beer:


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

IN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :bounce: :thumb:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> @Keeks we will have to get Dai into Tramadol too..
> 
> View attachment 144751


I look a [email protected] as it is I don't want to look like that


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> IN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :bounce: :thumb:


what ya like hey you girls and ya candy crush foreplay


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Dai Jones said:


> what ya like hey you girls and ya candy crush foreplay


 :lol: Who needs foreplay when you got tramadol?! :lol:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> I look a [email protected] as it is I don't want to look like that


this is me and keeks on tramadol.. we dribble too


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> :lol: Who needs foreplay when you got tramadol?! :lol:


yeh but I want to remember at least something or feel something


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> this is me and keeks on tramadol.. we dribble too


well theres the lub anyway :lol:


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Dai Jones said:


> yeh but I want to remember at least something or feel something


Oh don't worry about that Dai!!


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai on his first night of tramadol


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> Oh don't worry about that Dai!!





Jay.32 said:


> Dai on his first night of tramadol
> 
> View attachment 144752


I'm not sure about his guys :huh:


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Dai Jones said:


> I'm not sure about his guys :huh:


Ahh you'll love it, you'll feel all warm and gooey! 

^^^ Not in a rude way! :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> ^^^ Not in a rude way! :lol:


what a shame :tongue:


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Dai Jones said:


> what a shame :tongue:


Well, in a slightly rude way, but just not all rude. :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> Well, in a slightly rude way, but just not all rude. :lol:


I knew you couldn't resist :lol: :tongue:


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Dai Jones said:


> I knew you couldn't resist :lol: :tongue:


 :lol: You know me well Dai! :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> :lol: You know me well Dai! :lol:


:laugh:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Knackered when I got home so gym was knocked on the head and had a stressful night which I wasn't expecting, so as I don't know when my hours at work will go back to normal I'm going to train at home to the best I can with maybe hitting the gym on a Sunday, the plan is to get my dumbbells out the shed and see what weights I have left as some have gone missing over the years if enough plates are found I'm going to do the following:

lunges with db's or try squating with dumbbells

curls and hammer curls

delt raises

shoulder press

lying flat db press (Flex Lewis does these)

tricep tips of chairs/sofa

db rows

can't afford to miss more sessions so got to do what I got to do


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

i know its not good training once a week but hit the gym today and again a mix

hammer strength incline press

80kg 6reps

90kg 6reps

100kg 6reps

110kg 6reps

120kg 6reps rest and pause

cable upright rows

65kg 6x4

side delt raises

10kg 6x2

12.5kg 6x2

haven't a clue why i did these like that

ezbar preacher curls

40kg 6x4

tricep push downs close grip

70kg 6x4

pull ups

failed not worth mentioning

leg press

210kg 6reps

230kg 6reps

250kg 6reps

270kg 6reps

hammer strength standing calf raises

120kg 10x3

even thou i trained last Sunday my strength is still good and to be honest increased but that maybe due to the low reps and sets

as mentioned before found my old weights but not enough but the mrs is going to use them and she asked for my advice for training .....go figure


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

30mins cardio tonight and helped the mrs with a few exercises and did some shoulders

if all is well gym tomorrow


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

at last got to the gym tonight

back n arms

hammer strength lat pull downs

120kg 6x4

pull ups

failed again

cable rows vbar

80kg 6reps

85kg 6reps

90kg 6reps

95kg 6reps

100kg 6reps

cable made longer so no leaning forward

ezbar preacher curls

40kg 8x3

hammer curls across body

27.5kg 12x4

super set with tricep push downs close grip

70kg 6x4

changing to 6x4 i think has really helped or my strength is still good


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Good work Dai


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Good work Dai


cheers dude going to stick to these reps and sets so i can keep my strength and increase


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

o dear lord the doms mg: :thumb:


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Dai Jones said:


> o dear lord the doms mg: :thumb:


 :lol: Enjoy! :thumbup1:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Keeks said:


> :lol: Enjoy! :thumbup1:


O I will....forgot how they felt like :sad:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

chest arms n legs

strength down but down to food i recon

bench press

90kg 6reps

100kg 6reps

110kg 6reps rest n pause

100kg 6reps rest n pause

db flys

30kg 6reps

32.5kg 6x2

30kg 6reps

seated db curls

25kg 12x4

bw hanging dips

6x4

hammer strength v squats

120kg 6reps

140kg 6reps

160kg 6reps

couldn't do another set took all my energy was hoping to get 180kg

seated calf raises

50kg 10x4


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

hopefully this will week will be a turning point with training

mixed session again and really happy that strength was good

wide grip lat pull downs

90kg 6x4

seated cable rows

90kg 6x4

incline bench press

90kg 6x4

plate loaded preacher curls

35kg 6x4

hanging bw dips

8x3

leg press

260kg 6x4

basic session just to catch up due to time off


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

hoping that this week will be a turning point for me I did chest n arms lastnight

hammer strength chest press

80kg 6reps

90kg 6reps

100kg 3reps, failed

90kg 2reps, failed

80kg 6x2

Not sure if it was just cuz I did something different with chest or what but i wasn't happy with this

fly machine

90kg 6x4

felt good on this so should of put the weight up but hey

seated alternate db curls

25kg 12x4

these are now starting to feel slightly lighter

wide grip ezbar

40kg 6x4

For triceps i was just trying different bars and grips as i asked one of the guys that is a PT for help with my triceps, so overhead rope extensions, undergrip tricep push downs will now be used


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

new smart shaker


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

really good session tonight back n arms

hammer strength low row

40kg 6x3

45kg 6reps

50kg 6reps

seated cable row

95kg 6x4

hammer strength lat pull downs

100kg 8x3

rear delt fly machine

60kg 6x4

incline db curls

22.5kg 6x4

wide grip bb curls

40kg 6x3 couldn't do another set bi's were done

cable curls

35kg 8reps

40kg 8reps

45kg 6reps

50kg 6reps

tricep push downs reverse grip

50kg 6x4

failed on wide grip chins again but the rest im happy with


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Nice sesh dai,gonna use all the hammer stuff myself this week and give the lower

Back a rest...rugby was good on the weekend!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

mal said:


> Nice sesh dai,gonna use all the hammer stuff myself this week and give the lower
> 
> Back a rest...rugby was good on the weekend!


thanks Mal yeh everything is comig back together again slowly, yeh i like the hammer equipment my gym has specialy for back.

Yeh Rugby was good wasn't mate at least England kinda did us a favour to make it all even but england is next so going to be interesting


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

haven't really updated much about pct and all that so another week or so left and everything is ok libido is ok and no rebound so for so happy and checked weight this morning and I'm back up to 16st 7 which I recon is down to creatine but hey if it helps keep my strength up a bit longer and add a few extra lbs I'll be happy.

to regards training I'm going to stick to 6x4 but more exercises per muscle which is a bit of a no brainer really as I have some cracking doms in my bi's and lats today so doing more and getting that massive pump is the way to go for me....I think


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> haven't really updated much about pct and all that so another week or so left and everything is ok libido is ok and no rebound so for so happy and checked weight this morning and I'm back up to 16st 7 which I recon is down to creatine but hey if it helps keep my strength up a bit longer and add a few extra lbs I'll be happy.
> 
> to regards training I'm going to stick to 6x4 but more exercises per muscle which is a bit of a no brainer really as I have some cracking doms in my bi's and lats today so doing more and getting that massive pump is the way to go for me....I think


Sounds all good mate.

Will you do another cycle ?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Sounds all good mate.
> 
> Will you do another cycle ?


thanks dude, I would love to specialy when I found 1g turned me into a horny sex pest for a few days but this is now a very sore subject as you know I didn't tell the mrs I was using gear but guess what she found out hence everything going tits up over the last month or so


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

last night was going to be shoulders and legs but due the girls doing circuit training upstairs I couldn't do legs so it was trcieps

cable side delt raises

10kg 8x3

cable up right rows

60kg 6x4

rear delt fly machine

55kg 10x3

db shrugs

40kg 6x4, couldn't find the 42's or 45's but hey

need to push my self a but more with shoulders but was feeling good

hammer strength tricep pushdowns

160kg 10reps

180kg 10reps

200kg 10reps, PB

Flex Lewis style 100 reps!! triceps pushdowns

55kg for all

under grip 5x5

close grip 5x5

vbar 5x5

rope 5x5

PUMPED!!!!!

felt really good last night lost of energy and strength was good could of uped the weight on a few but was just testing the water and will do next time but not sure if that was down to using dextro carbs during workout


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

@robLet 8 packs of mince :thumb: thanks for the heads up again


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> @robLet 8 packs of mince :thumb: thanks for the heads up again


Haha! Good lad.

10 here, 6 when I arrived (limit she said) then I moaned :lol:

Didn't know about the mrs not knowing about the gear etc mate. Mine doesn't know either, if she did..... I'd be gone !!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Haha! Good lad.
> 
> 10 here, 6 when I arrived (limit she said) then I moaned :lol:
> 
> Didn't know about the mrs not knowing about the gear etc mate. Mine doesn't know either, if she did..... I'd be gone !!


yeh thats what almost happened but we are good now but the stupid thing is she likes the way i look so may get away with using pro hormones again


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Haha! Good lad.
> 
> 10 here, 6 when I arrived (limit she said) then I moaned :lol:
> 
> Didn't know about the mrs not knowing about the gear etc mate. Mine doesn't know either, if she did..... I'd be gone !!


yeh thats what almost happened but we are good now but the stupid thing is she likes the way i look so may get away with using pro hormones again


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

bit of a weird and extended session today chest n arms

hammer strength press

90kg 8reps

100kg 6reps

90kg 6reps

messed this exercise up went heavy too early and just went down hill and started to struggle so ended early

hammer strength incline press

90kg 5x5

90kg 6reps

should of done 100kg as it felt easy ish

fly machine

90kg 6x4

even thou my first exercise was a failer at the end my chest was painfully pumped

now due to having to do jobs and shopping that was it in the gym but when i got home i hit the ezbar

ezbar wide grip

40kg 8x3

close grip

35kg 8x3

bw dips

20x2


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> yeh thats what almost happened but we are good now but the stupid thing is she likes the way i look so may get away with using pro hormones again


Women eh?!

Fùck pro hormones, still shut you down and over priced lol

Get some proper orals and just keep them in a PH tub - win, win! :beer:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Women eh?!
> 
> Fùck pro hormones, still shut you down and over priced lol
> 
> Get some proper orals and just keep them in a PH tub - win, win! :beer:


yeh too right!!

that is a very good idea Var is on the cards for a bit of a cut


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> yeh too right!!
> 
> that is a very good idea Var is on the cards for a bit of a cut


I was going to suggest var or winny 

SB Labs winny is great, had some before Xmas.

Haven't tried var but it's in my next blast in April


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> I was going to suggest var or winny
> 
> SB Labs winny is great, had some before Xmas.
> 
> Haven't tried var but it's in my next blast in April


cool, pct is almost finished so looking at start of June if I cycle again my source only has British Dragon I think


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Dai Jones said:


> cool, pct is almost finished so looking at start of June if I cycle again my source only has British Dragon I think


Tell him to up his game 

June will soon be here :beer:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Tell him to up his game
> 
> June will soon be here :beer:


yeh I'm sure it will, yeh I will have a look around


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Morning Dai, hows things mate?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Morning Dai, hows things mate?


Alright dude yeh I'm really good thanks everything is coming together :thumb: , how's things with you?


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> Alright dude yeh I'm really good thanks everything is coming together :thumb: , how's things with you?


At home worse than ever!!!! final curtain now.... time to move on.

but suprisingly, training is still going well, although diet is not the best


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> At home worse than ever!!!! final curtain now.... time to move on.
> 
> but suprisingly, training is still going well, although diet is not the best


Aaaaa sh!t mate I'm sorry you got my number if ya wana txt, as you know just crack on the best you can :thumbup1:

Cardiff 16th-18th April? :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> Aaaaa sh!t mate I'm sorry you got my number if ya wana txt, as you know just crack on the best you can :thumbup1:
> 
> Cardiff 16th-18th April? :thumb:


yeah cheers fella.

Have you found a place to stay now?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> yeah cheers fella.
> 
> Have you found a place to stay now?


yeh kind of not booked it yet but will be soon going to stay at the "big sleep" as its just in walking distance from everything


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Back, legs and tri's last night

Didn't have time to get some NO supps down me but still got pumped

Hammer strength low row

120kg 5x5

wide grip chins

Failed

Seated cable rows

90kg 6x3

80kg 6x2

Went down to 80kg as I was leaning pack too much

Tricep pushdown Flex lewis 100rep style

flat bar undergrip

Flat bar overgrip

vbar

Rope

Girls only again upstairs but was able to use the smith machine for squats which I have never done before so was a bit cautious

Smith Machine squats

40kg a side plus bar approx 100kg 6x4

I could tell I haven't done squats in a long time as legs went to jelly and still have a bit so need to really need to legs more


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

three days to go till end of PCT which had flown can't believe how quick these 4/5 weeks have gone, checked weight first thing and I'm around 16st 5/6lbs so thats 12/13lbs gain but!!! I have been using creatine through PCT so will be intereting how much I loose in the next few weeks.

areas I have gained are upper chest, shoulder and traps and slighty in lats and arms, areas I really really need to keep hammering are arms and legs now.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

end of PCT...not sure what to do now


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> end of PCT...not sure what to do now


step in to my office :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> step in to my office :lol:


 :lol: ...yeh ok what ya thinking?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

sadly another week and a bit off so just hit legs and arms as they are my lagging parts

bb squats

100kg 6re

110kg 6reps

120kg 6reps

130kg 6reps

happy with this as i thought i would struggle

leg curls

50kg 10x3

super set withleg extensions

55kg 6x4

standing calf raises

80kg 10x3

used different foot positions as seen by Kai Green

legs were pumped!!

cablebicep curls

55kg 8x4

tricep push downs

55kg

under grip 10reps

over grip 20reps

arms were pumped quick and to be honest body was fooked so called it a day and just spewed my ring up so good sign of a good session haha


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Just realised 130kg squats for 6 reps is a PB :thumb:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> Just realised 130kg squats for 6 reps is a PB :thumb:


well done Dai... good squatting


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> well done Dai... good squatting


cheers dude I actually felt ok doing that weight even with my hand slipping off the bar at the bottom of the last rep so landed up trying to put the bar back on the rack with the bar just balancing on my traps :lol: but 140 should be ok next :thumbup1:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Keep pushing the weight up fella


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Keep pushing the weight up fella


yeh this 6x4 routine is really helping with that but this 60hr week is really fcuking me right off now can't get into a routine missing loads of sessions now :cursing:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Dai Jones said:


> yeh this 6x4 routine is really helping with that but this 60hr week is really fcuking me right off now can't get into a routine missing loads of sessions now :cursing:


dont miss gym sessions... leave the family instead :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> dont miss gym sessions... leave the family instead :lol:


 :lol: ....it's not really the family mate it's just everything else just not enogh hours in the day now, if I don't get taken to the new location after all this i'm going to fooking flip....anyway how the hell are ya J ?


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)




----------

